# Nugent Ousted From Concert: Liberty Takes Another on the Chin-Again



## The T

*Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*



> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.


 
Apolitical _my ass..._


----------



## Mr. Peepers

Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.


----------



## paulitician

Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


The Major General makes the rules. If any vulgar anti Bush acts were allowed, I'd have a problem with this. I doubt Alec Baldwin will be doing intros, or I HOPE not, he is no better than Nugent.


----------



## The T

Mr. Peepers said:


> Whatever. He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks. They did those concert-goers a favor.


 

Then IGNORE him...and tell the Media to do the same, shall you?


----------



## The T

paulitician said:


> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!


 
The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._


----------



## paulitician

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
Click to expand...


Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.


----------



## Peach

paulitician said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...


The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?


----------



## The T

paulitician said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

 
Everything for the STATE. Liberty as defined in the Constitution and the founding? NOT so much.

Ever wonder why I call the left and Obama _Statists?_


----------



## Lakhota

Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.


----------



## paulitician

Peach said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
Click to expand...


Don't know. But we know his boss is.


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences! Rush Limbaugh is learning that.


 
And LIMBAUGH is mentioned _where?_ Oh that's right...HERE in your post.

Nice try asswipe.

*Go away*


----------



## Peach

paulitician said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know. But we know his boss is.
Click to expand...


Obama has favored the financial sector enough to refute that also. Still, if the rule is applied equally, and those who talk about former Presidents, as Nugent did about Obama; are also unwelcome, no problem.


----------



## The T

Peach said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. But we know his boss is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has favored the financial sector enough to refute that also. Still, if the rule is applied equally, and those who talk about former Presidents, as Nugent did about Obama; are also unwelcome, no problem.
Click to expand...

 
Favoured it to the point that he is beholden to them as he chastises them...Really?


----------



## Lakhota

I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?

I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited.  They are great American patriots.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
Click to expand...


Youd have to determine if the Generals decision was consistent with other similar situations, and what, if any, established policies or criteria were used by the General to make his decision. 

Otherwise this is ignorant, partisan speculation on your part, devoid of facts. Which is both unsurprising and typical for you in particular and conservatives in general.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Considering that Nugent has already made his views quite clear on how he views the President, as well as the fact that he likes to make his views well known when he's performing, the base commander made the right choice, because there is a good chance that if Nugent was performing on the base, he'd come out with some more anti-Obama rhetoric, and the base commander doesn't want to deal with the hassle.

I understand why the commander did this, but unfortunately, those who have never served don't understand how the miltary works, as has been reflected on these boards MANY times.


----------



## squinch

It's the military.  They take the chain of command and respect for the office of the president seriously.  A lot of phony patriot, chickenhawks have trouble grasping that concept.


----------



## paulitician

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited.  They are great American patriots.



Like you care. Don't pretend you care about Free Speech. We know you Socialists/Progressives are liars. You shit on our Constitution.


----------



## Lakhota

Ted "Shit My Pants" Nugent should never be allowed to perform at any military functions!  Ever!


----------



## Ernie S.

Peach said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
Click to expand...


Damned if I know, but his CnC is. Who do you think REALLY made the decision?


----------



## rightwinger

Sounds like the Dixie Chicks. 

Freedom of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you


----------



## paulitician

Lakhota said:


> Ted "Shit My Pants" Nugent should never be allowed to perform at any military functions!  Ever!



Spoken like a true Nazi. Well done.


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Ted "Shit My Pants" Nugent should never be allowed to perform at any military functions! Ever!


 
And an UnAmerican POTUS that is rapidly divinge this country should have NEVER _been elected..._

_Liberty is your BANE..._


----------



## paulitician

Ernie S. said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned if I know, but his CnC is. Who do you think REALLY made the decision?
Click to expand...


You stumped em. Another Obamabot crash. It'll have to reboot and get back to ya on that.


----------



## Lakhota

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.



WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.


----------



## The T

Ernie S. said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned if I know, but his CnC is. Who do you think REALLY made the decision?
Click to expand...

 
Whoops!


----------



## Peach

rightwinger said:


> Sounds like the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> Freedm of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you



Yes, I would not expect them to perform on military installations during Bush's term, OR NOW.


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences! Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
Click to expand...

 
Poor-Poor baby.

Don't like it?

Go away.


----------



## Ernie S.

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that Nugent has already made his views quite clear on how he views the President, as well as the fact that he likes to make his views well known when he's performing, the base commander made the right choice, because there is a good chance that if Nugent was performing on the base, he'd come out with some more anti-Obama rhetoric, and the base commander doesn't want to deal with the hassle.
> 
> I understand why the commander did this, but unfortunately, those who have never served don't understand how the miltary works, as has been reflected on these boards MANY times.



Would be comfortable replacing Nugent with Niel Young? Same shit but from the other side.


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> Sounds like the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> Freedm of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you


 
So ALL the other acts shouldn't get paid...but do YOU know the TERMS of the appearences?

I'll BET that YOU don't..._do you?_


----------



## sparky

Yet another grandious display of partisanship trumping constitutional fundamentals

~S~


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> Freedm of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ALL the other acts shouldn't get paid...but do YOU know the TERMS of the appearences?
> 
> I'll BET that YOU don't..._do you?_
Click to expand...


Of course they get paid...why shouldn't they?

Ted Nugent got canned for offensive behavior......happens all the time


----------



## Peach

Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> Freedm of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ALL the other acts shouldn't get paid...but do YOU know the TERMS of the appearences?
> 
> I'll BET that YOU don't..._do you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they get paid...why shouldn't they?
> 
> Ted Nugent got canned for offensive behavior......happens all the time
Click to expand...

 
Guess YOU have never experienced USO? 

PAY doesn't matter...

Troop morale is _everything._

I've been a recipient of several USO shows...

Politics NEVER entered into the picture...

NOR if they were paid...

It doesn't _matter._


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'm still wondering why people think Nugent's free speech rights are being violated.  Nobody told him he couldn't say the bullshit he did.  

And..........free speech dictates that anyone who disagrees with Nugent can say so.

Matter of fact, Nugent can STILL say what he's been spewing, just not on the base.  Free speech doesn't mean that you have a right to perform anywhere you want, because the people who own the place you might perform at have free speech as well, and they have the right to refuse.

Free speech doesn't mean that Nugent also has the right to perform on bases, unless they want him.


----------



## Mustang

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Your idea of freedom is that the US military can essentially be 'held hostage' to the rants of a man who basically threatened the commander-in-chief of the soldiers who will be in attendance at the concert?

Well, if THAT doesn't bother you, my guess is that a contract was signed by gov't representatives, the promoter, and whoever it is who represents the musical acts.  That contract almost certainly has a clause (normally referred to as a morals clause) which could lead to the contract being cancelled if the musical act engaged in certain behavior which would bring discredit to the military.  Who's surprised that they decided to exercise the morals clause?

Ted Nugent is certainly free to play elsewhere.  If he was in the military, he would be facing a courts martial now.


----------



## Peach

A true "family values" Republican, he reminds me of Foley & Vitter:

He has had two wives and has eight children, including three out of wedlock in two liaisons almost 30 years apart. In the late 1960s, prior to his first marriage, Nugent fathered a boy, Ted (Mann) and a girl, whom he gave up for adoption in infancy. This did not become public knowledge until 2010. The siblings were adopted separately and had no contact with one another. The son learned the identity of his birth father in 2010 through the daughter's quest to make contact with him and their birth parents. According to a news report, Nugent over the years had discussed the existence of these children with his other children.[24]
In 2005 Nugent was involved in a legal battle for not paying enough child support for a child he had out of wedlock in 1995.[25] It was finally resolved when Nugent was ordered to pay $3,500 in child support.[26]
He was married to his first wife, Sandra Jezowski, from 1970 to 1979. They had three children, son Theodore Tobias "Toby" Nugent, and daughters Sasha and Starr Nugent. Sandra died in a car crash in 1982. His second marriage was to Shemane Deziel, whom he met while a guest on Detroit's WLLZ-FM, where she was a member of the news staff. They married on January 21, 1989. Together they have two children, son Rocco Winchester Nugent, and daughter Chantal Nugent.
In 1978, Nugent began a relationship with seventeen-year-old Hawaii native Pele Massa. Due to the age difference they could not marry so Nugent joined Massa's parents in signing documents to make himself her legal guardian, an arrangement that Spin magazine ranked in October 2000 as #63 on their list of the "100 Sleaziest Moments in Rock".[27][28]


----------



## paulitician

Peach said:


> Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)



Boy, you Socialists/Progressives really do despise Free Speech don't ya? You should be ashamed of yourselves. Your blatant hypocrisy is on display for all to see. It's so shameful.


----------



## Peach

Ernie S. said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that Nugent has already made his views quite clear on how he views the President, as well as the fact that he likes to make his views well known when he's performing, the base commander made the right choice, because there is a good chance that if Nugent was performing on the base, he'd come out with some more anti-Obama rhetoric, and the base commander doesn't want to deal with the hassle.
> 
> I understand why the commander did this, but unfortunately, those who have never served don't understand how the miltary works, as has been reflected on these boards MANY times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be comfortable replacing Nugent with Niel Young? Same shit but from the other side.
Click to expand...

No, NOT the same. Neil Young has immense TALENT.


----------



## PredFan

As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?


----------



## ABikerSailor

paulitician said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you Socialists/Progressives really do despise Free Speech don't ya? You should be ashamed of yourselves. Your blatant hypocrisy is on display for all to see. It's so shameful.
Click to expand...


This coming from our resident armchair patriot who speaks about what the military should and shouldn't do, based on his vast knowledge of all things military from the many years of service they've provided to this nation (not).

Paulitician, you've NEVER been right about the military and how it works, why should anyone believe you now?

And, fwiw..............Nugent STILL has the right to say bullshit like he's said several times before, but the military doesn't have to let him on base if they think he's going to cause trouble and incite the people on the base.


----------



## Mustang

paulitician said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you Socialists/Progressives really do despise Free Speech don't ya? You should be ashamed of yourselves. Your blatant hypocrisy is on display for all to see. It's so shameful.
Click to expand...



Want some free speech?  Alright, here's some free speech for you.  It's appropriate for the occasion, as well.  However it requires a little bit of a set up.  

Let's start.  For the sake of argument, let's say that I'm holding a shotgun in my hands.  Now, here comes the free speech part.
"Tell Ted to suck on THIS!"​


----------



## PredFan

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.



Oh yeah, Rush is suffering.


----------



## Mustang

PredFan said:


> As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?



Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. But we know his boss is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has favored the financial sector enough to refute that also. Still, if the rule is applied equally, and those who talk about former Presidents, as Nugent did about Obama; are also unwelcome, no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Favoured it to the point that he is beholden to them as he chastises them...Really?
Click to expand...


His policies belie his words.


----------



## Peach

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> Freedm of Speech ends when you expect someone to pay you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ALL the other acts shouldn't get paid...but do YOU know the TERMS of the appearences?
> 
> I'll BET that YOU don't..._do you?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they get paid...why shouldn't they?
> 
> Ted Nugent got canned for offensive behavior......happens all the time
Click to expand...


Leave it to the Obama haters to exalt one of the nastiest "rockers" in existence.


----------



## Lakhota

Music Mugshots - Mugshots.com - Find Mugshots Online. Official Records, Criminal Records, Arrest Records


----------



## Si modo

It looks like Ted pissed off Obama.


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
Click to expand...

Negged for whining about negs.


----------



## Political Junky

NRA

Notice, no mention of Nugent on the NRA website. I guess they censored Ted.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*


Hey....just like *Porky Limbaugh*....*ol' Poopy Pants Nugent* *WANTED THE PUBLICITY!!!* 

So much for being a _straight_-laced, wannabe-outlaw *asshole!!*



*​


> *Willie Nelson; a REAL outlaw**!!!*​
> "*Country music legend Willie Nelson helped unveil a statue honoring him in downtown Austin by singing his new song "Roll Me Up and Smoke Me When I Die" on Friday, a date long reserved to celebrate marijuana use.
> *
> *The faint smell of marijuana smoke wafted through a crowd of about 2,000 people as Austin Mayor Lee Leffingwell accepted on the privately funded statue as a gift from a private arts group.* Organizers said they didn't intentionally choose April 20 for the event, but once they found out, they scheduled the unveiling at 4:20 p.m. as a tongue-in-cheek reference to Nelson's openness about his marijuana use and advocacy for its legalization."


----------



## Mustang

Political Junky said:


> NRA
> 
> Notice, no mention of Nugent on the NRA website. I guess they censored Ted.



I understand his rants are gone from YouTube, as well.


----------



## Lakhota

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
Click to expand...


Si modo has now exercised her freedom of speech by negging my above post.


----------



## manifold

The T said:


> Liberty Takes Another on the Chin-Again



Nugent's liberty is perfectly intact you stupid fuck.

Individual liberty doesn't insulate him from paying consequences for his actions.  Of course it doesn't surprise me that you don't hold him personally responsible for his own words and deeds you fucking fraud.


----------



## Peach

Mustang said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
Click to expand...


The right wing hero, in his own words:

He told Salon.com that he gets a full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children, scared women, and everything else that can be chased and/or hunted.

Speaking of dogs, Ted has this advice for the poor among us

If youre poor, you cant have a dog! You start by eating the (expletive) pets!

I met a couple of guys in line yesterday and they say write something to my girlfriend, she wont let me go hunting.  I wrote her something, I wrote Drop dead bitch. 

Aside from calling for the clubbing of Heidi Prescott of The Fund for Animals and referring to her as a worthless whore and a shallow slut, he seems just as in love with Hilary Clinton. And forgetting for a moment that this mans love song, Stranglehold has the lyrics: you ran that night that you left me, you put me in my place, I got you in a stranglehold baby, then I crushed your face. 

You probably cant use the term toxic c- in your magazine, but thats what she is.  Her very existence insults the spirit of individualism in this country.  This bitch is nothing but a two-bit whore for Fidel Castro, he told Westword Newspaper in Denver, Colorado on July 27, 1994. Then in that August 2007 concert performance, he said, while waving a machine gun, Hey Hillary, You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.

Yeah they love me (in Japan)  theyre still assholes. These people they dont know what life is.  I dont have a following, they need me; they dont like me they need me  Foreigners are assholes; foreigners are scum; I dont like em; I dont want em in this country; I dont want em selling me doughnuts; I dont want em pumping my gas; I dont want em downwind of my life-OK?  So anyhow-and Im dead serious (WRIF-FM, Detroit, Ted Nugent as guest D.J.,  November 19, 1992).

FORGET RUSH! There is a NEW leader of the Republican party!


----------



## Lakhota

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negged for whining about negs.
Click to expand...


BTW, when are you going to provide all that proof of my "supposed" racism against Herman Cain?  I'm still waiting...


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Si modo has now exercised her freedom of speech by negging my above post.
Click to expand...

And, as soon as I have more rep, I'll neg you AGAIN for whining about negs.

Perhaps you can start another neg whining thread?  It worked out so well last time.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Si modo said:


> It looks like Ted pissed off Obama.



Dumb-ass is dumb. That makes more than one stupid nutter who thinks the President of the United States knew or cared about where that draft dodger was "performing".


----------



## Peach

Political Junky said:


> NRA
> 
> Notice, no mention of Nugent on the NRA website. I guess they censored Ted.



They are a legitimate organization, of course they scrubbed the filth this time. I posted some of his MILDER quotes, his dislike of ALL people of color was left, along with many of his calls for violence against women.


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged for whining about negs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, when are you going to provide all that proof of my "supposed" racism against Herman Cain?  I'm still waiting...
Click to expand...

Oh, I apologize.

Bump the thread again, and I'll post your comments about Cain "shucking and jiving", just for starters.

It will be my pleasure to post the rest, as well, nazi.


----------



## Lakhota

Si modo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo has now exercised her freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, as soon as I have more rep, I'll neg you AGAIN for whining about negs.
> 
> Perhaps you can start another neg whining thread?  It worked out so well last time.
Click to expand...


I consider negs from a retard like you an honor.  It means I'm getting under your skin.


----------



## Si modo

LoneLaugher said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Ted pissed off Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-ass is dumb. That makes more than one stupid nutter who thinks the President of the United States knew or cared about where that draft dodger was "performing".
Click to expand...

Testy, aren't you?  

If Ted is a draft dodger, so is Clinton.

And, is Obama still the CiC?

If you tell me otherwise, I promise I won't be disappointed.


----------



## bayoubridge

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


maybe it has more to do with his cowardly act when he was called to serve his country than what he said. Yuck, who on earth would prop up such a disgraceful cowardly imbecile? Oh, never mind


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo has now exercised her freedom of speech by negging my above post.
> 
> 
> 
> And, as soon as I have more rep, I'll neg you AGAIN for whining about negs.
> 
> Perhaps you can start another neg whining thread?  It worked out so well last time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider negs from a retard like you an honor.  It means I'm getting under your skin.
Click to expand...

I'm simply hoping for another neg whine thread from you followed by another dramatic exit.


----------



## Peach

The Obama haters are surprising, as much I as loathed Bush II* I did not suddenly cheer for the idiotic Alec Baldwin when he ran his mouth.

*The DEATH toll is why I loathed Bush; IRAQ, KATRINA, SAGO MINE, et. al.


----------



## Lakhota

*shucking and jiving*, noun Slang 

misleading or deceptive talk or behavior, as to give a false impression. 

Shucking and jiving | Define Shucking and jiving at Dictionary.com


----------



## sparky

F**K Ted

~S~


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> *shucking and jiving*, noun Slang
> 
> misleading or deceptive talk or behavior, as to give a false impression.
> 
> Shucking and jiving | Define Shucking and jiving at Dictionary.com




Yet, the left had a fucking heart attack when Cuomo said it and demanded and apology.

Now, bump the thread - don't derail this, Nazi.

I'll also be pleased to show your anti-semitism on top of your racism, my cute little Brown Shirted Nazi.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Si modo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Ted pissed off Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-ass is dumb. That makes more than one stupid nutter who thinks the President of the United States knew or cared about where that draft dodger was "performing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testy, aren't you?
> 
> If Ted is a draft dodger, so is Clinton.
Click to expand...

Please!!

*Bill Clinton* was a student....who _pretty_-apparently put his education to *good use!!!*

Ol' *Poopy Pants Nugent*....



> ....*SHIT HIS PANTS, INSTEAD*....



.....'cause, much like *The DICK; Cheney*.....*Ol' Poopy Pants* had _other priorities_.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bayoubridge said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe it has more to do with his cowardly act when he was called to serve his country than what he said. Yuck, *who on earth would prop up such a disgraceful cowardly imbecile?*
Click to expand...






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk]SARAH PALIN BOOK SIGNING - Interviews with Supporters - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Zander

Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

MORE Nugent on women & other humans, I do NOT consider him a part of our species:

Mr. Janet Reno? I think Mr. Janet Reno... I think he's one of the best hunting dogs in the world." 

&#8220;I use the word n&#8212;-r a lot because I hang around with a lot of n&#8212;-rs, and they use the word n&#8212;-r, and I tend to use words that communicate.&#8221;

"My being there (South Africa) isn&#8217;t going to affect any political structure. Besides, apartheid isn&#8217;t that cut-and-dry. All men are not created equal."

"What&#8217;s a feminist anyways? A fat pig who doesn&#8217;t get it often enough?"

He's been scratched off shows before, also:

MLive.com
May 16, 2003


Racial remarks have cost controversial rocker Ted Nugent his gig on Muskegon Summer Celebration's "family venue" stage. 

Summer Celebration president Joe Austin announced today that festival officials canceled Nugent's concert due to an interview last week on a Denver radio station in which the rocker used racial slurs, including the "n word," to describe African-Americans and another slur to refers to Asians. 
...


----------



## Mr Natural

Who wants to listen to that asshole shoot his mouth off?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bayoubridge said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe it has more to do with his cowardly act when he was called to serve his country than what he said.
Click to expand...






*





*PATRIOT PANTS!!!*


----------



## paulitician

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube



Yeah, the pissy Obamabots are actually making a whole lotta cash for ole Ted Nugent. Lots of sellouts coming his way. They really have revived his career. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Peach

sparky said:


> F**K Ted
> 
> ~S~



He & Foley should be locked in a small cell together for a few days; Nugent's criminal record includes illegal hunting of black bears:

"He shoots at anything," Mr. Cairnes claims. "You should kill what you can use. He just likes to kill a lot of animals." (Cairnes is a hunting guide who takes people out to stab wild pigs in Hawaii) - The Wall Street Journal, July 25, 1995 

Interviewed in late '92 on WRIF-FM ... he referred to Heidi Prescott (of The Fund for Animals) as a 'worhtless whore' and a 'shallow slut' and suggested 'Who needs to club a seal, when you could club Heidi?' Detroit Free Press , April 5, 1995
(more)


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube



At least he's still got a future as a......



> ....*PITCH-MAN**!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mustang

Mr Clean said:


> Who wants to listen to that asshole shoot his mouth off?



Didn't you know?  Nugent is a conservative hero!  Nobody else can understand why, of course.  It's probably because Nugent dissed President Obama.  Hell, if a child molester dissed Obama, conservatives would probably throw him a block party.


----------



## PredFan

Mustang said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
Click to expand...


Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.


----------



## Si modo

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Peach said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
Click to expand...


You are aware that in the Military Officers tend to be liberal while enlisted tend to be conservative?


----------



## Peach

Mustang said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to listen to that asshole shoot his mouth off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know?  Nugent is a conservative hero!  Nobody else can understand why, of course.  It's probably because Nugent dissed President Obama.  Hell, if a child molester dissed Obama, conservatives would probably throw him a block party.
Click to expand...


A filthy, nasty, racist, misogynist attacked the President. The rabid right is in heaven.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

paulitician said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the pissy Obamabots are actually making a whole lotta cash for ole Ted Nugent.
Click to expand...


I'm sure his *meth-connection* appreciates it, as well*!!!!*​


----------



## Political Junky

Mr. Shaman said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it has more to do with his cowardly act when he was called to serve his country than what he said. Yuck, *who on earth would prop up such a disgraceful cowardly imbecile?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk]SARAH PALIN BOOK SIGNING - Interviews with Supporters - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...

OMG

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk&feature=player_embedded]SARAH PALIN BOOK SIGNING - Interviews with Supporters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube



Yes, you must live this:

GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY 
YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND 
IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY 
YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must live this:
> 
> GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY
> YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND
> IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY
> YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN
Click to expand...

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Peach

RetiredGySgt said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware that in the Military Officers tend to be liberal while enlisted tend to be conservative?
Click to expand...


No, I saw it the other way around.


----------



## Mr Natural

RetiredGySgt said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware that in the Military Officers tend to be liberal while enlisted tend to be conservative?
Click to expand...


That's because they're smarter.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must love this:
> 
> GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY
> YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND
> IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY
> YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome stuff!
Click to expand...


Your kinda guy:

he gets a full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children, scared women,

I wrote her something, I wrote Drop dead bitch.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube


Hell.....ol' *Poopy Pants Nugent* would have to stand on his Mother's shoulders to *kiss Clapton's ass!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]Eric Clapton - Layla - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii3zfcFRCd4[/ame]​


----------



## Peach

Mr. Shaman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hell.....ol' *Poopy Pants Nugent* would have to stand on his Mother's shoulders to *kiss Clapton's ass!!!!*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]Eric Clapton - Layla - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...


The CONs wanna hear " drop dead bitch" & "I'll burn your house down".....................


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must love this:
> 
> GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY
> YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND
> IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY
> YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kinda guy:
> 
> he gets a full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children, scared women,
> 
> I wrote her something, I wrote Drop dead bitch.
Click to expand...

Really?  He's my kinda guy, huh?


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kinda guy:
> 
> he gets a full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children, scared women,
> 
> I wrote her something, I wrote Drop dead bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy, huh?
Click to expand...


One more for Nugent fans:

*"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kinda guy:
> 
> he gets a full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children, scared women,
> 
> I wrote her something, I wrote Drop dead bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more for Nugent fans:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
Click to expand...

Really?  He's my kinda guy?

Or are you too afraid to stand behind that one, Peach.

Explain or be a coward.


----------



## Lakhota

RetiredGySgt said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware that in the Military Officers tend to be liberal while enlisted tend to be conservative?
Click to expand...


So, are you saying education makes the difference?


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more for Nugent fans:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy?
> 
> Or are you too afraid to stand behind that one, Peach.
> 
> Explain or be a coward.
Click to expand...


YOUR words Si, NOT MINE:


*Awesome stuff!​*


----------



## Mr. Peepers

Oooh, Ernie.  Thanks for neg-repping me for posting my opinion on that douche-canoe's TERRIBLE MUSIC (and it is truly terrible and cliche).  Did I hurt your feewings?  It's pretty rich that you people all tingly for "free speech" recommend "shutting me up" in a private message.  Classy.  It's like a right-wing hypocrisy salad with irony sauce.  Yum!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Peach said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hell.....ol' *Poopy Pants Nugent* would have to stand on his Mother's shoulders to *kiss Clapton's ass!!!!*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]Eric Clapton - Layla - YouTube[/ame]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CONs wanna hear " drop dead bitch" & "I'll burn your house down".....................
Click to expand...


....Pretty-much why the women still flock to *Clapton*.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSzL2leaFM]Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight (Live) (Video Version) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## JakeStarkey

The T said:


> [Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his


 Apolitical _my ass..._[/QUOTE]

Nugent is political as they come.  He is also nuts and a poor musical talent.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more for Nugent fans:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy?
> 
> Or are you too afraid to stand behind that one, Peach.
> 
> Explain or be a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR words Si, NOT MINE:
> 
> 
> *Awesome stuff!​*
Click to expand...

It IS awesome stuff.

But I see you are the coward I knew you were.

Your implication that an alleged sexist is my kind of guy is crappy.  Leave it to a weak woman to go that direction with another woman.


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that in the Military Officers tend to be liberal while enlisted tend to be conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you saying education makes the difference?
Click to expand...


Education isn't the only criteria for officers, often combat experience plays a part; I know more "liberal enlisted" than officers. About SIX as of now.


----------



## Zander

Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRLg_BMxX8]Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Like you care. Don't pretend you care about Free Speech. We know you Socialists/Progressives are liars. You shit on our Constitution.


Its actually an issue of conservatives/libertarians being ignorant of the Constitution and its case law.  

This isnt a free speech issue, there is no prior restraint taking place; Nugent is perfectly free to otherwise express himself. 



> I'm still wondering why people think Nugent's free speech rights are being violated. Nobody told him he couldn't say the bullshit he did.
> 
> And..........free speech dictates that anyone who disagrees with Nugent can say so.
> 
> Matter of fact, Nugent can STILL say what he's been spewing, just not on the base. Free speech doesn't mean that you have a right to perform anywhere you want, because the people who own the place you might perform at have free speech as well, and they have the right to refuse.
> 
> Free speech doesn't mean that Nugent also has the right to perform on bases, unless they want him.



Correct, the Court has determined that the First Amendment does not guarantee access to property simply because it is owned and controlled by the government. And [T]he State, no less than a private owner of property, has power to preserve the property under its control for the use to which it is lawfully dedicated. See: _United States Postal Service v. Council of Greenburgh Civic Assns._ (1981). 

This is particularly true of  [p]ublic property which is not by tradition or designation a forum for public communication. Clearly a military base in its original intent and primary purpose was not designed to be a public forum. See:_ Perry Education Assn. v. Perry Local Educators Assn._ (1983).

So the OP is wrong when he states that liberty is somehow at risk, or that the action taken against Nugent is intolerant. There is no legal support for this position whatsoever.


----------



## Si modo

Zander said:


> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.


It's just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  He's my kinda guy?
> 
> Or are you too afraid to stand behind that one, Peach.
> 
> Explain or be a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR words Si, NOT MINE:
> 
> 
> *Awesome stuff!​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS awesome stuff.
> 
> But I see you are the coward I knew you were.
> 
> Your implication that an alleged sexist is my kind of guy is crappy.  Leave it to a weak woman to go that direction with another woman.
Click to expand...


You still have your Nugent to love Si:

Awesome stuff!

*"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass. *


----------



## Sallow

Cool. Looks like capitalism works..huh?

Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal

Conservatives were high fiving each other over that.


----------



## Zander

About that concert at the Greek - Styx.....they'll be there too. I am confident our liberal friends will find their lyrics offensive as well....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjKuhd3R8OE]Styx - Miss America (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

Mr. Shaman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hell.....ol' *Poopy Pants Nugent* would have to stand on his Mother's shoulders to *kiss Clapton's ass!!!!*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA]Eric Clapton - Layla - YouTube[/ame]
> *
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii3zfcFRCd4]Eric Clapton & Friends - Run - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Clapton & Nugent should not be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## geauxtohell

Good for the post commander.

Nugent is free to bad mouth the CINC.

And the Army is free to rescind his invitation.


----------



## Zander

REO as well....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCFkSAqqMLs]REO Speedwagon- Keep Pushin&#39; (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

The T said:


> Ever wonder why I call the left and Obama _Statists?_



Not really, no.


----------



## Intense

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
Click to expand...

They are in no way tolerant. The Collective demands obedience to it's will.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR words Si, NOT MINE:
> 
> 
> *Awesome stuff!​*
> 
> 
> 
> It IS awesome stuff.
> 
> But I see you are the coward I knew you were.
> 
> Your implication that an alleged sexist is my kind of guy is crappy.  Leave it to a weak woman to go that direction with another woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have your Nugent to love Si:
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass. *
Click to expand...

I would ask if you would like to explain your implication in this thread, too, but you are a weak woman and cannot do anything but passive-aggression.

Pathetic.


----------



## Intense

geauxtohell said:


> Good for the post commander.
> 
> Nugent is free to bad mouth the CINC.
> 
> And the Army is free to rescind his invitation.



Actually no. Shit flows down from the top in the Military.


----------



## zeke

Funny to here you cons think Nuggie is such a good, talented performer.

Maybe the commanding general just thought that not only does his politics suck, his music sucks as well. And the commanding general didn't want his men and women listening to sucky music on his base.

So Teddy boy can kiss the Generals ass and get the fuk outta dodge,  is what I think the General is saying. Good for the General. Standing up for his principals.


----------



## bayoubridge

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube



Looks like a cool 70's/early 80's lineup. Wouldn't mind going myself. Yep, it should be a fun evening.


----------



## Intense

Si modo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what the doctor ordered.
Click to expand...


It's just what the Witch Doctor ordered. That and Rino Horn.


----------



## BDBoop

PredFan said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
Click to expand...


I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.

From what I remember, they put on a great show.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

Doesn't surprise me the cons like such sucky-ass music.  They also like Lee Greenwood and Toby Keith.  *Gag*


----------



## geauxtohell

squinch said:


> It's the military.  They take the chain of command and respect for the office of the president seriously.  A lot of phony patriot, chickenhawks have trouble grasping that concept.





paulitician said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you Socialists/Progressives really do despise Free Speech don't ya? You should be ashamed of yourselves. Your blatant hypocrisy is on display for all to see. It's so shameful.
Click to expand...


It's not a free speech issue, dipshit.

It's a respect for the chain of command issue.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS awesome stuff.
> 
> But I see you are the coward I knew you were.
> 
> Your implication that an alleged sexist is my kind of guy is crappy.  Leave it to a weak woman to go that direction with another woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have your Nugent to love Si:
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask if you would like to explain your implication in this thread, too, but you are a weak woman and cannot do anything but passive-aggression.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN, you applauded this post:

Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!! 

Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube

__________________


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Peach

geauxtohell said:


> squinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the military.  They take the chain of command and respect for the office of the president seriously.  A lot of phony patriot, chickenhawks have trouble grasping that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call for the Major General to be removed then if one filthy, lowlife like Nugent means so much to you. (Prior to his PUBLICIZED love of guns, and hatred of the President, most here cheering him would have spit on him.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy, you Socialists/Progressives really do despise Free Speech don't ya? You should be ashamed of yourselves. Your blatant hypocrisy is on display for all to see. It's so shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a free speech issue, dipshit.
> 
> It's a respect for the chain of command issue.
Click to expand...


Yes, the military is one of the few institutions wherein free speech CAN be limited; educational institutions are another.


----------



## Zander

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have your Nugent to love Si:
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass. *
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask if you would like to explain your implication in this thread, too, but you are a weak woman and cannot do anything but passive-aggression.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, you applauded this post:
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> __________________
Click to expand...


 I am applauding it too. It was BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Rozman

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.



I'm still trying to figure out how Nugent threatened the President.
Was it the he (Nugent ) would be in jail or dead comment....

That makes no sense.

Was it the Braveheart comment.

That was leveled at the whole bunch of Democrats in office.
And it sounded to me like he meant get rid of them and the election booth.



I have seen the video numerous times on MSNBC for the most part.
Well then they do have a history of doctoring video but they would have 
included the threat to the President.


----------



## Intense

Mr. Peepers said:


> Doesn't surprise me the cons like such sucky-ass music.  They also like Lee Greenwood and Toby Keith.  *Gag*



Let me see, Stereotyping, Profiling, Mocking, Hate Speech??? 

Nice to know where you stand with freedom of speech and freedom of expression, when it isn't yours.


----------



## Peach

JakeStarkey said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Nugent is political as they come.  He is also nuts and a poor musical talent.[/QUOTE]

If you like trash metal, he is talented; obscene and low life, but he can thrash a guitar. I do not see Clapton & Young in the same category, EVER.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have your Nugent to love Si:
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass. *
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask if you would like to explain your implication in this thread, too, but you are a weak woman and cannot do anything but passive-aggression.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, you applauded this post:
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> __________________
Click to expand...

So the fuck what, you weak woman who has zero character and is so cowardly that she can't even be direct.

You are pathetic.


----------



## Zander

Si modo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what the doctor ordered.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGtdryPx17M]Just What the Doctor Ordered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Rozman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how Nugent threatened the President.
> Was it the he (Nugent ) would be in jail or dead comment....
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Was it the Braveheart comment.
> 
> That was leveled at the whole bunch of Democrats in office.
> And it sounded to me like he meant get rid of them and the election booth.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the video numerous times on MSNBC for the most part.
> Well then they do have a history of doctoring video but they would have
> included the threat to the President.
Click to expand...


At the Election Booth works too.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask if you would like to explain your implication in this thread, too, but you are a weak woman and cannot do anything but passive-aggression.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, you applauded this post:
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> __________________
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the fuck what, you weak woman who has zero character and is so cowardly that she can't even be direct.
> 
> You are pathetic.
Click to expand...

You have the liberty to be believe as you wish; I am no rightwing nut.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the post commander.
> 
> Nugent is free to bad mouth the CINC.
> 
> And the Army is free to rescind his invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Shit flows down from the top in the Military.
Click to expand...


Actually yes.  The second part of your post is irrelevant.


----------



## Peach

Zander said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGtdryPx17M]Just What the Doctor Ordered - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!! 

*"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*

Uh, enjoy Zander................................


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## AmericanFirst

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...

Crossed the line......what about bill mayher, or all those other lefty butt kissers when they open their pie holes and say stupid stuff? I am so tired of the libtard  "We are better than thou" mentality. Bunch of mental twits.


----------



## manifold

Peach said:


> Yes, the military is one of the few institutions wherein free speech CAN be limited; educational institutions are another.



Nugent is not in the military and his 1st Amendment free speech was not infringed.  So wtf are you talking about?


----------



## geauxtohell

Zander said:


> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube



Stranglehold is a cool song.

Nugent is a dumbass.

"c'mon... C'mon... C'mon...."


----------



## AmericanFirst

Mr. Peepers said:


> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.


They could do us a big favor and ban obamaturd from making his stupid lying speeches.


----------



## Zander

Lakhota said:


>



Typical Liberal liar. Nugent said both of those things- but at completely different times- not the way is presented.


----------



## ABikerSailor

BDBoop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
Click to expand...


Over in Memphis TN, sometime in the mid 80's I remember being really upset that Steppenwolf had to cancel their concert because their lead singer had a cold.  They were supposed to perform on my birthday.

However........................

Later on that summer, Steppenwolf decided to come back, but it was only for the troops (and civilians who had base privledges).  And, in retrospect, that USO show was even better than the one on my birthday, because if I'd seen them then, it would have cost me around 40 bucks.  At the base hangar of NATTC?  5 bucks.

And the concert ROCKED!


----------



## Peach

BDBoop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
Click to expand...


I sorta liked Styx but not REO as much.


----------



## Peach

manifold said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the military is one of the few institutions wherein free speech CAN be limited; educational institutions are another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nugent is not in the military and his 1st Amendment free speech was not infringed.  So wtf are you talking about?
Click to expand...


RESPONDING to a post.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Peach said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Major General made the decision; is he SOCIALIST/PROGRESSIVE?
Click to expand...

His boss, obamaturd is.


----------



## Interpol

It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit. 

It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back. 

So retarded.

I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever. 

The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics. 

Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing. 

He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do. 

Grow up, America.


----------



## Peach

ABikerSailor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over in Memphis TN, sometime in the mid 80's I remember being really upset that Steppenwolf had to cancel their concert because their lead singer had a cold.  They were supposed to perform on my birthday.
> 
> However........................
> 
> Later on that summer, Steppenwolf decided to come back, but it was only for the troops (and civilians who had base privledges).  And, in retrospect, that USO show was even better than the one on my birthday, because if I'd seen them then, it would have cost me around 40 bucks.  At the base hangar of NATTC?  5 bucks.
> 
> And the concert ROCKED!
Click to expand...


Steppenwolf are still alive? That WAS a long time ago.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN, you applauded this post:
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman" on May 6th at the Greek in LA. He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> So the fuck what, you weak woman who has zero character and is so cowardly that she can't even be direct.
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the liberty to be believe as you wish; I am no rightwing nut.
Click to expand...

Look, I don't need nor do I care for any condescending bullshit permission from a weak, passive-aggressive, cowardly woman like yourself.

You refuse to explain your implication that another woman's kind of man is an alleged sexist.

YOU, and all weak an cowardly women are an embarrassment to my gender and your type does more damage to women than any Ted could ever do.

You should be proud of yourself, you pathetic coward.


----------



## manifold

Peach said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the military is one of the few institutions wherein free speech CAN be limited; educational institutions are another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nugent is not in the military and his 1st Amendment free speech was not infringed.  So wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RESPONDING to a post.
Click to expand...


With a non-sequitur,  I know.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.


If freedom of speech has consequences then it is not free. The lefty nitwits are hypocrits.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm telling ya. One of my best friends thinks Obama is the anti-Christ. Soooo we don't talk politics.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Interpol said:


> It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit.
> 
> It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back.
> 
> So retarded.
> 
> I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever.
> 
> The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics.
> 
> Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing.
> 
> He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do.
> 
> Grow up, America.



Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.

Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.


----------



## Peach

Zander said:


> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.



Nugent says he kills just for the fun of killing; EXCEPT when those he shoots at can shoot back OF COURSE.


----------



## Peach

ABikerSailor said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit.
> 
> It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back.
> 
> So retarded.
> 
> I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever.
> 
> The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics.
> 
> Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing.
> 
> He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do.
> 
> Grow up, America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
Click to expand...

I mad that point but Manifold became angry.......................................


----------



## geauxtohell

Intense said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the post commander.
> 
> Nugent is free to bad mouth the CINC.
> 
> And the Army is free to rescind his invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Shit flows down from the top in the Military.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  But this is an easy decision for the CG.

He can't endorse someone who uses contemptuous language towards the CINC.  It sends the wrong message to the troops.

And, if you are a MG, you don't need he president to tell you that.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nugent says he kills just for the fun of killing; EXCEPT when those he shoots at can shoot back OF COURSE.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  For years, Nugent promotes using every part of his kills.

So, not only are you a coward, you are a liar.

I am not surprised.


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


So sorry that the military isn't made up of a bunch of wingnut extremists like you, Tommy Boy.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited.  They are great American patriots.


The dixie chicks are idiots. Then I can see where you would love them. Hank Jr and Ted have more class then them three bimbos put together.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit.
> 
> It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back.
> 
> So retarded.
> 
> I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever.
> 
> The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics.
> 
> Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing.
> 
> He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do.
> 
> Grow up, America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mad that point but Manifold became angry.......................................
Click to expand...

Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.

Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.


----------



## Peach

geauxtohell said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the post commander.
> 
> Nugent is free to bad mouth the CINC.
> 
> And the Army is free to rescind his invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Shit flows down from the top in the Military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  But this is an easy decision for the CG.
> 
> He can't endorse someone who uses contemptuous language towards the CINC.  It sends the wrong message to the troops.
> 
> And, if you are a MG, you don't need he president to tell you that.
Click to expand...


He made the correct decision, smart man.


----------



## bayoubridge

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are in no way tolerant. The Collective demands obedience to it's will.
Click to expand...


No need to be ridiculous.We don't tolerate fear, hate, propaganda nor ingorance. That's a good thing, don't you think so?


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
> 
> 
> 
> I mad that point but Manifold became angry.......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
Click to expand...


Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:

*"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Liberty Takes Another on the Chin-Again



Many feel they should get what they pay for and many feel they should have the liberty to be free of vermin at their concerts.



> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited. They are great American patriots.



Unlike the rabid rw's, libs believe that Nugent, Williams, the Dixie Chicks, scummy little Genny Beck, drug addict fatso rush, Keith Olbermann and others have the right to speak their opinions right out loud. 

However, that does not mean we should be forced to pay to listen to them.

Did anyone post that part of his deal with the Secret Service was that he pleaded guilty to poaching a bear? He has been caught in the past poaching but of course, since he's just another big mouth with a small brain and a non-existent penis, the right celebrates his complete lack of sportsmanship.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Sounds like the MG is sucking up for that 3rd star. 

Who the hell spells their name Jefforey??? Must be an asswipe.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Ted "Shit My Pants" Nugent should never be allowed to perform at any military functions!  Ever!


Neither should the dixie chicks or obamaturd.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mad that point but Manifold became angry.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
Click to expand...

And, being the fucking coward you are you STILL will not explain your earlier implication.

Weak women do exactly as you do - attack women for being women when you have nothing left.

You are pathetic.


----------



## Peach

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited.  They are great American patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> The dixie chicks are idiots. Then I can see where you would love them. Hank Jr and Ted have more class then them three bimbos put together.
Click to expand...


More arrests, drug use, alcohol abuse* and filth actually. 

*Trash Nugent sometimes denies alcohol use, sometimes brags about it. The scum of the earth.


----------



## Si modo

GoneBezerk said:


> Sounds like the MG is sucking up for that 3rd star.
> 
> Who the hell spells their name Jefforey??? Must be an asswipe.


Better than Geoffrey, though.

Just saying.


----------



## geauxtohell

A lot of what Nugent says is just shtick.  He is an entertainer after all.

But the military can't endorse someone who has publically been disrespectful of the CINC.

Regardless of who occupies the White House.

Cons can't wrap their heads around that because they think the military is some sort of GOP auxiliary.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ted - I am seeing the "Motor City Madman"  on May 6th at the Greek in LA.  He is playing along with Styx and REO Speedwagon....should be a fun evening! If anyone things this song sucks- well you can kiss my ass baby!!!
> 
> Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must live this:
> 
> GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY
> YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND
> IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY
> YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome stuff!
Click to expand...


Hey Si Moron, here's where you said awesome stuff about some of Nugent's mysogynistic lyrics.

Apparently, he IS your kind of man if you say "awesome stuff" to crappy lyrics like that.


----------



## AmericanFirst

luddly.neddite said:


> Liberty Takes Another on the Chin-Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many feel they should get what they pay for and many feel they should have the liberty to be free of vermin at their concerts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited. They are great American patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike the rabid rw's, libs believe that Nugent, Williams, the Dixie Chicks, scummy little Genny Beck, drug addict fatso rush, Keith Olbermann and others have the right to speak their opinions right out loud.
> 
> However, that does not mean we should be forced to pay to listen to them.
> 
> Did anyone post that part of his deal with the Secret Service was that he pleaded guilty to poaching a bear? He has been caught in the past poaching but of course, since he's just another big mouth with a small brain and a non-existent penis, the right celebrates his complete lack of sportsmanship.
Click to expand...

And the lefty idiots kiss the butts of obamaturd, soros, and michael fatman moore.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must live this:
> 
> GONNA CRUISE IS A BITCH NOW BABY
> YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DO ME 'ROUND
> IF YOUR HOUSE GETS IN MY WAY BABY
> YOU KNOW I'LL BURN IT DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Si Moron, here's where you said awesome stuff about some of Nugent's mysogynistic lyrics.
> 
> Apparently, he IS your kind of man if you say "awesome stuff" to crappy lyrics like that.
Click to expand...

The song IS awesome...I sing along with it all the time.

And, if 'bitch' is sexist, that is news to me.

As if these lyrics can even compare with others out there, and what do you know?  I still like music.

And, if that makes you or anyone else assume what sort of man to whom I am attracted, that makes you an idiot.

Just saying.


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> A lot of what Nugent says is just shtick.  He is an entertainer after all.
> 
> But the military can't endorse someone who has publically been disrespectful of the CINC.
> 
> Regardless of who occupies the White House.
> 
> Cons can't wrap their heads around that because they think the military is some sort of GOP auxiliary.


It's neither party's auxiliary, as it should be.


I just think the hysterics over Nugent are too funny for words!

I think he is awesome!


----------



## Wry Catcher

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Dixie Chicks ring a bell?  The right wing went hysterical over a rather benign comment by lead vocalist Maines who said:

 "we don't want this war, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States (George W. Bush) is from Texas".

Nugent is an asshole, but I don't want him censored.  Only the far right supports his vile comments and such comments cause normal people - not the fringe - to recoil.


----------



## Navy1960

I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.


----------



## Peach

BDBoop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
Click to expand...


My sister was working at Fort Jackson in 1976; I spent the summer there. I was too young to drive so I was bored, but she liked the area. I can't remember if it was  civil service, after she got out of the Army, or the end of her enlistment.


----------



## Si modo

Navy1960 said:


> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.


Exactly.


----------



## geauxtohell

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what Nugent says is just shtick.  He is an entertainer after all.
> 
> But the military can't endorse someone who has publically been disrespectful of the CINC.
> 
> Regardless of who occupies the White House.
> 
> Cons can't wrap their heads around that because they think the military is some sort of GOP auxiliary.
> 
> 
> 
> It's neither party's auxiliary, as it should be.
> 
> 
> I just think the hysterics over Nugent are too funny for words!
> 
> I think he is awesome!
Click to expand...


Absolutely agree with the first.

Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.

Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?


----------



## Bigfoot

paulitician said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...


Yep. Liberals and Progressives are some of the most hateful people a person will ever run into.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree and Ernie S. exercised their freedom of speech by negging my above post.
Click to expand...


What a great idea!


----------



## Peach

Navy1960 said:


> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.



Nice to know he did some good after being a worthless sh*t most of his existence. I read a bit about this before, thank you for reminding me. Most of his filth is to prop up a mediocre talent, most likely. Wango tango is by no means "A Day In the Life".


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what Nugent says is just shtick.  He is an entertainer after all.
> 
> But the military can't endorse someone who has publically been disrespectful of the CINC.
> 
> Regardless of who occupies the White House.
> 
> Cons can't wrap their heads around that because they think the military is some sort of GOP auxiliary.
> 
> 
> 
> It's neither party's auxiliary, as it should be.
> 
> 
> I just think the hysterics over Nugent are too funny for words!
> 
> I think he is awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?
Click to expand...

I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.

Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.

And, I've tried a lot of substances in my teens and college years.  I don't think I'm a bad person at all, but I am still against using any substance regularly.


----------



## Bigfoot

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering why people think Nugent's free speech rights are being violated.  Nobody told him he couldn't say the bullshit he did.
> 
> And..........free speech dictates that anyone who disagrees with Nugent can say so.
> 
> Matter of fact, Nugent can STILL say what he's been spewing, just not on the base.  Free speech doesn't mean that you have a right to perform anywhere you want, because the people who own the place you might perform at have free speech as well, and they have the right to refuse.
> 
> Free speech doesn't mean that Nugent also has the right to perform on bases, unless they want him.



Err, it's not a base, it's a Fort.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Sniff, sniff - I love the smell of hypocrisy in the evening.


----------



## JimH52

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


There was nothing apolitical about the dcision.  It was a security matter.  Nugent's rant will probably bring out all the but cases on the far right.  His cut was the right thing to do.

Nugent may say he has been cleared by the Secret Service and FBI, but I expect he is under survelance.


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, being the fucking coward you are you STILL will not explain your earlier implication.
> 
> Weak women do exactly as you do - attack women for being women when you have nothing left.
> 
> You are pathetic.
Click to expand...

Si, you are more like a terrier that cannot let go of a cloth; YOUR KIND OF MALE MUSICIAN, that clear enough for ya?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's neither party's auxiliary, as it should be.
> 
> 
> I just think the hysterics over Nugent are too funny for words!
> 
> I think he is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
Click to expand...


You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.

The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).

Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.

If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.


----------



## Peach

paulitician said:


> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!



NOTE once again, ALEC BALDWIN is no better.............................


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> 
> 
> And, being the fucking coward you are you STILL will not explain your earlier implication.
> 
> Weak women do exactly as you do - attack women for being women when you have nothing left.
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si, you are more like a terrier that cannot let go of a cloth; YOUR KIND OF MALE MUSICIAN, that clear enough for ya?
Click to expand...

Finally you came up with at least a plausible spin.



I have quite an eclectic taste in music, so thanks for your baseless assumption.


----------



## whitehall

Attitudes sure change when libs get into power. There was a time when you couldn't perform in a concert unless you said something bad about the president.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
Click to expand...

I'm not totally against legalizing weed, just so you know.

But, from a personal safety experience, I have no - zero - desire to work with anyone who uses cannabis on a regular basis, and totally support drug screening for it..


----------



## Peach

JimH52 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing apolitical about the dcision.  It was a security matter.  Nugent's rant will probably bring out all the but cases on the far right.  His cut was the right thing to do.
> 
> Nugent may say he has been cleared by the Secret Service and FBI, but I expect he is under survelance.
Click to expand...


I doubt that but why would the Major General allow something like THAT on a military installation?


----------



## Peach

Wry Catcher said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks ring a bell?  The right wing went hysterical over a rather benign comment by lead vocalist Maines who said:
> 
> "we don't want this war, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States (George W. Bush) is from Texas".
> 
> Nugent is an asshole, but I don't want him censored.  Only the far right supports his vile comments and such comments cause normal people - not the fringe - to recoil.
Click to expand...


Yes, a long history of pretend tough guy statements about killing, brags about shooting every animal he can, has a disgusting mouth, and nothing but trash guitar playing.


----------



## Bigfoot

Navy1960 said:


> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.



Well done, sir.


----------



## Peach

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
Click to expand...


The liquor & timber industries do not want marijuana, and hemp as competitors either.


----------



## Lakhota

Bigfoot said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
Click to expand...


So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many female celebrities have done the same thing many times.

Bob Hope redated Nugent.


----------



## Peach

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> Bob Hope redated Nugent.
Click to expand...


This is the only good thing anybody could come up with about the dirtbag, Trash Nugent.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
Click to expand...


You know what Injun...as a warrior myself I think every man has the right to go or not go to war...it is his choice. I chose to go, if one of my sons chose not to go, I would support him 100%. You calling people chickenhawks (to me) means nothing other then you are a fool.


----------



## Bigfoot

Peach said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> Bob Hope redated Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the only good thing anybody could come up with about the dirtbag, Trash Nugent.
Click to expand...


Nah, his TV show can be a crack up sometimes and he has a LOT of friends and fans that  love him. He is also a hell of a guitar player and he has a great stage presence. Your statement is very untrue.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Crossed the line......what about bill mayher, or all those other lefty butt kissers when they open their pie holes and say stupid stuff? I am so tired of the libtard "We are better than thou" mentality. Bunch of mental twits.



And everyone else is tired of conservatives attempting to deflect the issue. 

The issue is the OPs failed attempt to portray the exclusion of Nugent as some sort of free speech violation, when it is clearly not.


----------



## Navy1960

On a lighter note, on what I posted earlier, there are many who have gone the extra mile to see to it that the US Military overseas is not forgotten,  some of them even go that extra mile like Gary Sinise.  I suppose it's why I tend to think that the sorta of actions by Mr. Nugent  need to be  seen in the light of his recent work, his mouth and opinions not withstanding.  The other thing, worth noting is, that moments like these should serve everyone  to  take pause, and think for a moment in the difference between the person in the office and the office itself.   When President  Obama was  first elected   I like many Republicans was  dejected and fearful, but  the moment he took that oath,  he was not just the President of those who voted for him, but also my President too, because he assumed the mantle of the office  that "We the People" lent him. Yes I have had and still have my disagreements with President Obama and  all the way back to many other Presidents of both parties, but they all shared one thing in common, they were President of the United States.  It's my hope that Mr. Nugent learn from this and  learns to seperate the two, as I do believe that his  history over the last several years , unlike his mouth has shown a dedication to this nation.


----------



## Lakhota

Who served?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not totally against legalizing weed, just so you know.
> 
> But, from a personal safety experience, I have no - zero - desire to work with anyone who uses cannabis on a regular basis, and totally support drug screening for it..
Click to expand...


You know, when I joined the Navy back in '82, they had just started their drug screening policy, and there were several people on my first ship who smoked on a regular basis.  They knew how to beat the drug tests, but also got out after the drug tests started because they didn't want to push their luck too far.

I, like many of the rest of the ship drank alcohol.

Guess what?  Wanna know who the best workers are first thing in the morning after a port visit?  The pot smokers, because the intoxicating effects had already left their system, leaving them fresh and eager to get shit done while the rest of us were hungover and useless until 10 or 11.

Do I support drug screening for it?  Only for jobs like the military, fire fighting, police and other places where you have to make snap decisions in a second.

Because if it's legal, and employers use that as a way to keep people out?  I'd call that discrimination, just like I do for the employers who refuse to hire cigarette smokers.


----------



## Bigfoot

*Peach*, I also agree that what he said last weekend was pretty stupid. I for one thought he would be a bit smarter about things like that. 

I can't stand Obama (and I dislike his America hating wife even more) but I have no disrespect in my heart for the office.


----------



## Peach

Mr. Peepers said:


> Doesn't surprise me the cons like such sucky-ass music.  They also like Lee Greenwood and Toby Keith.  *Gag*



HEY! I noticed conservatives expressing admiration for Lester Flatt, and Levon Helm, both of whom I loved.


----------



## Lakhota

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what *Injun*...as a warrior myself I think every man has the right to go or not go to war...it is his choice. I chose to go, if one of my sons chose not to go, I would support him 100%. You calling people chickenhawks (to me) means nothing other then you are a fool.
Click to expand...


Injun?  Is that all you got?  Hell, I've been called a red-skinned ****** on this board.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Who served?



Did you?


----------



## Peach

Bigfoot said:


> *Peach*, I also agree that what he said last weekend was pretty stupid. I for one thought he would be a bit smarter about things like that.
> 
> I can't stand Obama (and I dislike his America hating wife even more) but I have no disrespect in my heart for the office.



And I wanted anybody who actually threatened Bush II JAILED; I do not see Nugent's comment as an actual threat however, just troublesome.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what *Injun*...as a warrior myself I think every man has the right to go or not go to war...it is his choice. I chose to go, if one of my sons chose not to go, I would support him 100%. You calling people chickenhawks (to me) means nothing other then you are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Injun?  Is that all you got?  Hell, I've been called a red-skinned ****** on this board.
Click to expand...


My wife is Native American, a tribal member. I don't have anything agaisnt your race, I just don't like you. Injun Joe was what I was thinking as that is a pretty funny joke around my house. I just missed it with a typo.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Why don't you file a First Amendment civil case on his behalf?  It should help your Presidential bid, I'm sure.


----------



## Lakhota

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who served?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?
Click to expand...


Yep, during the same era Nugent refused to serve.


----------



## Peach

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> Bob Hope redated Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only good thing anybody could come up with about the dirtbag, Trash Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, his TV show can be a crack up sometimes and he has a LOT of friends and fans that  love him. He is also a hell of a guitar player and he has a great stage presence. Your statement is very untrue.
Click to expand...

I was never a heavy metal fan, except for some AC/DC.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally against legalizing weed, just so you know.
> 
> But, from a personal safety experience, I have no - zero - desire to work with anyone who uses cannabis on a regular basis, and totally support drug screening for it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, when I joined the Navy back in '82, they had just started their drug screening policy, and there were several people on my first ship who smoked on a regular basis.  They knew how to beat the drug tests, but also got out after the drug tests started because they didn't want to push their luck too far.
> 
> I, like many of the rest of the ship drank alcohol.
> 
> Guess what?  Wanna know who the best workers are first thing in the morning after a port visit?  The pot smokers, because the intoxicating effects had already left their system, leaving them fresh and eager to get shit done while the rest of us were hungover and useless until 10 or 11.
> 
> Do I support drug screening for it?  Only for jobs like the military, fire fighting, police and other places where you have to make snap decisions in a second.
> 
> Because if it's legal, and employers use that as a way to keep people out?  I'd call that discrimination, just like I do for the employers who refuse to hire cigarette smokers.
Click to expand...

Well, a habitual smoker blew up my laboratory in grad school.  He smoked at lunch, almost every day.

And, he blew up the lab I worked in later that evening from a bad reaction set-up he made mid-afternoon.  We did not screen for drugs.  Had we done so, I have little doubt he would not have made the error that cost hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of damage, let alone the research time lost.

Thankfully, no on was in that lab when it blew. If they had survived, they would have been critically injured.   Thankfully no one in the community was hurt, either.  

For safety reasons, I have zero tolerance for pot smokers or any users, and I support drug screening for that reason.

If users want to use and work where my safety is at stake and where there is screening, then too bad they have to make a choice.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who served?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, during the same era Nugent refused to serve.
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## Lakhota

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what *Injun*...as a warrior myself I think every man has the right to go or not go to war...it is his choice. I chose to go, if one of my sons chose not to go, I would support him 100%. You calling people chickenhawks (to me) means nothing other then you are a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injun?  Is that all you got?  Hell, I've been called a red-skinned ****** on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife is Native American, a tribal member. I don't have anything agaisnt your race, I just don't like you. Injun Joe was what I was thinking as that is a pretty funny joke around my house. I just missed it with a typo.
Click to expand...


Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injun?  Is that all you got?  Hell, I've been called a red-skinned ****** on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is Native American, a tribal member. I don't have anything agaisnt your race, I just don't like you. Injun Joe was what I was thinking as that is a pretty funny joke around my house. I just missed it with a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
Click to expand...


Fair enough. 

I bet you hate whites too.


----------



## Si modo

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is Native American, a tribal member. I don't have anything agaisnt your race, I just don't like you. Injun Joe was what I was thinking as that is a pretty funny joke around my house. I just missed it with a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
Click to expand...

I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.


----------



## Navy1960

Peach said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be too hard on Ted Nugent and I will tell you why, back when it was  not such a popular thing to do, Ted Nugent with a few others took the time  with the USO to  go to Iraq and entertain soldiers, sailors, airmen, and marines when few would.  He's done a lot of good for disabled vets, and  donated tickets to many returning wounded warriors.  While yes, Ted Nugent has a habit of taking his  foot and inserting it into that hole under his nose, and when he was young, he was less than a stellar citizen, his actions  to towards this nations  service members  over the last few years has been very supportive.  While his  comments  directed at the President were unwise to say the least, and  his actions afterwards were not much better,  I do believe  that Mr. Nugent  like many Americans  has an extreme dislike  for the current office holder to the point where sometimes,  he might lose sight of the fact that one does not have to like the man or women in the office  but,  as an American respect the office.  The President of the United States is the Commander in Chief of the  US Military and if one disagree's with him politically thats fine and we as Americans are well within our rights to do so, however, the US Military see's the President as it's Commander in Chief and no matter the person, Democrat or Republican that will not change and Mr. Nugent having voiced his  opinion not only on the man but the office, gave the US Army no choice but to uninvite him, perhaps this might help Mr. Nugent understand that to disagree with President Obama the Democrat is ok, to disparage the Office of President of the United States is another, and then expect the US Military to act as if nothing happened is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know he did some good after being a worthless sh*t most of his existence. I read a bit about this before, thank you for reminding me. Most of his filth is to prop up a mediocre talent, most likely. Wango tango is by no means "A Day In the Life".
Click to expand...


Peach,  I have to admit,  sitting here, I have not, nor to I plan to listen to any music that Ted Nugent may put out or plan to put out.   As a matter of fact, I think the about the only song I can think of of his, is  "Cat Scratch Fever" and when was that ? in the 70's sometime and  yes I was still in the Navy then, so I'm showing my age a little there *laughs*.  Hopefully none of my posts   gave anyone the impression that Mr. Nugent  was a major musical talent.


----------



## Lakhota

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is Native American, a tribal member. I don't have anything agaisnt your race, I just don't like you. Injun Joe was what I was thinking as that is a pretty funny joke around my house. I just missed it with a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not totally against legalizing weed, just so you know.
> 
> But, from a personal safety experience, I have no - zero - desire to work with anyone who uses cannabis on a regular basis, and totally support drug screening for it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, when I joined the Navy back in '82, they had just started their drug screening policy, and there were several people on my first ship who smoked on a regular basis.  They knew how to beat the drug tests, but also got out after the drug tests started because they didn't want to push their luck too far.
> 
> I, like many of the rest of the ship drank alcohol.
> 
> Guess what?  Wanna know who the best workers are first thing in the morning after a port visit?  The pot smokers, because the intoxicating effects had already left their system, leaving them fresh and eager to get shit done while the rest of us were hungover and useless until 10 or 11.
> 
> Do I support drug screening for it?  Only for jobs like the military, fire fighting, police and other places where you have to make snap decisions in a second.
> 
> Because if it's legal, and employers use that as a way to keep people out?  I'd call that discrimination, just like I do for the employers who refuse to hire cigarette smokers.
Click to expand...


My gun captain was a 'lifer', in fact he has served on a (DD?) which escorted Indianapolis on her ill fated return from delivering The Bomb.  He was a first class Boatswain's Mate at the time I met him - rumor had it he had made chief several times but always got busted for drinking.  He had great stories but my point is he could be very drunk at 0300 and fresh as a daisy by morning muster.  I was in '67 - '69.


----------



## Lakhota

Si modo said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.
Click to expand...


Prove it, you vile beast.  I have nothing against Jews - except Netanyahu and his hardliners.  I literally hate no one, but I strongly detest them for what they have done to the Palestinians.


----------



## Si modo

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it, you vile beast.  I have nothing against Jews - except Netanyahu and his hardliners.  I literally hate no one, but I strongly detest them for what they have done to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...



Your are an anti-semite and a racist (except when it comes to Obama, Cain?  No way, you showed ALL your racism about him).

Nazi.


----------



## Bigfoot

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jew trap. 

I don't have anything against Jews and I am a supporter of our ally Israel.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Peach said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted kicks ass and takes names!! Should be an awesome concert.  Looking forward to hearing this one too...
> 
> Ted Nugent - Dog Eat Dog (HQ) - YouTube
> 
> Obama takes Ted's lyrics literally- he wants to actually eat a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nugent says he kills just for the fun of killing; EXCEPT when those he shoots at can shoot back OF COURSE.
Click to expand...


Some years ago, on his own site, he wrote that he couldn't get it up unless he killed something. I don't know if that girlfriend/wife is still with him but she wrote that she went hunting with him -- just to get laid. The whole group had a good laugh about it and he didn't seem to feel any discomfort for being an impotent jerk who gets off while fondling his gun. 

If this impotent little fool was a D making these threats against R, the rw's would want him strung up. But, as we've seen, rw's are incredibly hypocrites and they love racists like Nugent.

Nugent has the right to be a racist asshole and to spout his hate and the rw's have the right to make their usual excuses for that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew trap.
> 
> I don't have anything against Jews and I am a supporter of our ally Israel.
Click to expand...


Said the disgusting antisemitic right wing nut.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew trap.
> 
> I don't have anything against Jews and I am a supporter of our ally Israel.
Click to expand...


Put a 20 or better in that trap, and you'd have a Republican trap.


----------



## Peach

Nugent just likes to KILL animals and dream of killing unarmed people:

"He shoots at anything," Mr. Cairnes claims. "You should kill what you can use. He just likes to kill a lot of animals." (Cairnes is a hunting guide who takes people out to stab wild pigs in Hawaii) - The Wall Street Journal, July 25, 1995 

SOME I know who have actually been in combat, and were hunters before that time, gave up hunting after the wars: father, grandfather, uncle. Some may not; still, Nugent's love of killing is tempered by his own cowardice:

 "I got this big juicy 4F"

 "I did not want to get my ass blown off in Vietnam.&#8221; 

It shows on the record posted; face it, he is a dirtbag COWARD (.)


----------



## AmericanFirst

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> Do you really thingpk he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
Click to expand...

Pot is substance abuse. Bullshit to think otherwise.


----------



## ABikerSailor

AmericanFirst said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is substance abuse. Bullshit to think otherwise.
Click to expand...


You don't even have the foggiest idea of what you're talking about do you?  Substance abuse is when you use a substance to the point where it has a bad impact on your life.

However................pot laws ARE racism personified.  Look up Anslinger sometime.


----------



## Peach

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew trap.
> 
> Nope, the beginning of a WHITE TRASH shopping spree. Selling a pint of blood comes next.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it, you vile beast.  I have nothing against Jews - except Netanyahu and his hardliners.  I literally hate no one, but I strongly detest them for what they have done to the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

The palestinians started and deserve it, they are the invaders


----------



## jillian

Lakhota said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, squirrel brain, you obviously don't like me because I think differently than you.  So what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I bet you hate whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


seriously?


----------



## Peach

ABikerSailor said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is substance abuse. Bullshit to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even have the foggiest idea of what you're talking about do you?  Substance abuse is when you use a substance to the point where it has a bad impact on your life.
> 
> However................pot laws ARE racism personified.  Look up Anslinger sometime.
Click to expand...


Reefer Madness featured Caucasians; and the liquor industry does NOT want pot legal, nor does the timber industry. Racial motivations may have played a part at times but interest groups did their share also.


----------



## Zander

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mad that point but Manifold became angry.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
Click to expand...


What he is saying is this: 

Poontang is awesome.

 I see nothing wrong with that.  In fact I agree!


----------



## Lakhota

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it, you vile beast.  I have nothing against Jews - except Netanyahu and his hardliners.  I literally hate no one, but I strongly detest them for what they have done to the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The palestinians started and deserve it, they are the invaders
Click to expand...


I disagree...



Lakhota said:


> *Book review: "Married to Another Man"*
> 
> _By Sonja Karkar _
> 
> Dr. Ghada Karmis latest book Married to Another Man: Israels Dilemma in Palestine opens with the problem European Zionists faced over a century ago when they first mooted the idea of a Jewish state in Palestine. They found then that there was already a well-established Palestinian society existing in the land they wished to claim as their own. Hence the message sent back to Vienna by the two rabbis who made the discovery: The bride is beautiful, but she is married to another man.
> 
> More: Book review: "Married to Another Man" | The Electronic Intifada



Vanishing the Palestinians » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/198168-gingrich-palestinians-an-invented-people.html


----------



## Peach

Zander said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is saying is this:
> 
> Poontang is awesome.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with that.  In fact I agree!
Click to expand...

You have a strong stomach.


----------



## BDBoop

Peach said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister was working at Fort Jackson in 1976; I spent the summer there. I was too young to drive so I was bored, but she liked the area. I can't remember if it was  civil service, after she got out of the Army, or the end of her enlistment.
Click to expand...


Remember in 'The Wizard of Oz' where Kansas is black-and-white, and Oz is techinicolor? That's how SC felt to me. And I'm from Minnesota, which is a beautiful state in it's own right but South Carolina was ... amazing.


----------



## Shogun

regarding the OP,

As I've stated in a previous thread, Nugent is a bombastic idiot willing to say dumb shit.  fair enough.

but, why are right wingers crying about the Nuge being pulled from a PRIVATE BUSINESS VENTURE that chose, as is their PRIVATE BUSINESS PREROGATIVE, to distance themselves from the dumb shit Teddy has stated publicly?  Should they, for some reason, be compelled to eat his shit just because you dumb fuckers don't understand how ironic your cries of foul play are in this situation?

seriously, you people have the consistency of melted ice cream.


----------



## Clementine

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.



He did learn that, though most quickly forgave him for the Fluke comments.   Anyone needing $3,000 for a few years worth of birth control is a slut.   Sorry.

Maybe someday Biden will learn.   He's put his foot in his mouth so many times, it's impossible to keep track.    Of course, Obama plays it safe and just reads off TOTUS.  

While saying the wrong thing can have consequences, threatening to curb freedom of speech will have far more consequences and that ultra bitch, Pelosi, is going to learn that because the people aren't going to support her on the effort to control speech.

Nugent didn't make an actual threat, as the agents who talked to him quickly determined.   But, some are going to feign shock and oust him from a concert.   Big whoop.  We all know damn well if Nugent was a liberal and said that about Bush, they'd throw a party for him.    Protesters actually held up signs saying they were going to shoot Bush and there was no media outrage or panic.


----------



## del

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything for the STATE. Liberty as defined in the Constitution and the founding? NOT so much.
> 
> Ever wonder why I call the left and Obama _Statists?_
Click to expand...


because you're stupid?

frankly, i never wondered.


----------



## del

Mustang said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I agree with Uncle Ted, I completely understand their decision on this and I'll bet Ted does as well. Wonder what's left of the show now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
Click to expand...


at least the show will still suck


----------



## Old Rocks

Zander said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, and a weak woman like yourself just fucking crumbles if you displease a MAN.
> 
> Manifold wasn't angry, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, have some of that "awesome" Nugent you love:
> 
> *"And if you're a woman who feels that his lyrics to ditties such as the immortal 'Wang Dang Sweet Poontang' are sexist, Nugent says, 'Fuck you and go to a Garth Brooks show. Kiss my dog's dead, diseased, rotting ass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is saying is this:
> 
> Poontang is awesome.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with that.  In fact I agree!
Click to expand...


Well now, that does sound like your level of understanding.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. Peepers said:


> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.



Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?

John Adams
Samuel Adams
Josiah Bartlett
Carter Braxton
Charles Carroll
Samuel Chase
Abraham Clark
George Clymer
William Ellery
William Floyd
Benjamin Franklin
George Washington
Francis Scott Key
Elbridge Gerry
Button Gwinnett
Lyman Hall
John Hancock (presiding)
Benjamin Harrison
John Hart
Joseph Hewes
Thomas Heyward, Jr.
William Hooper
Stephen Hopkins
Francis Hopkinson
Samuel Huntington
Thomas Jefferson
Francis Lightfoot Lee
Richard Henry Lee
Francis Lewis
Philip Livingston
Thomas Lynch, Jr.
Thomas McKean
Arthur Middleton
Lewis Morris
Robert Morris
John Morton
Thomas Nelson, Jr.
William Paca
Robert Treat Paine
John Penn
George Read
Caesar Rodney
George Ross
Benjamin Rush
Edward Rutledge
Roger Sherman
James Smith
Richard Stockton
Thomas Stone
George Taylor
Charles Thomson, 
Matthew Thornton
George Walton
William Whipple
William Williams
James Wilson
John Witherspoon
Oliver Wolcott
George Wythe


----------



## del

Zander said:


> About that concert at the Greek - Styx.....they'll be there too. I am confident our liberal friends will find their lyrics offensive as well....
> 
> Styx - Miss America (Studio Version) - YouTube



styx sux


----------



## Old Rocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
Click to expand...


They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.


----------



## Interpol

ABikerSailor said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit.
> 
> It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back.
> 
> So retarded.
> 
> I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever.
> 
> The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics.
> 
> Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing.
> 
> He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do.
> 
> Grow up, America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
Click to expand...


I see what you're saying, but my point is that it wasn't like Nugent does this in his shows. He made those comments in an interview. 

The result is a pre-emptive strike that basically says, "Out of fear for what you might say at this show, we're booting your ass out". 

I think what the Major General decided was just, but I don't think it was powerful. I mean, why not just have your people talk to his people and be like, "Hey man, this thing that's happening is more about putting on a good show for these folks, minus the politics, okay?", and I'm sure Nugent's people woulda been like, "Got it".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.
Click to expand...


Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.


----------



## manifold

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> If freedom of speech has consequences then it is not free. The lefty nitwits are hypocrits.
Click to expand...


Freedom isn't free.  As a rightwinger you should be ashamed of yourself for not knowing that.


----------



## Old Rocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
Click to expand...


The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same. 

Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.


----------



## JoeB131

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


So just asking, T, were you this upset when the Dixie Chicks were shunned for expressing their views?  

I personally have no problem with either, really. (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular.)


----------



## tinydancer

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
Click to expand...




I love watching left wingers now defining patriotism and being pro Vietnam War all to attempt to smear Ted.

BTW he had appropriate deferments for the time. I put up the originals that were obtained by the FOIA.

But you just keep bitterly clinging to your lies.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
Click to expand...


I'd call them what they were. A bunch of rich guys who didn't want to pay their taxes for a war that they beneifted from.... 

Unlike Nugent, who was a limited talent to start with.  

Maybe we can just get him a slot on "Celebrity Apprentice" with all the other has-beens so he'll shut up.  Can't be less crazy than Gary Busey.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just asking, T, were you this upset when the Dixie Chicks were shunned for expressing their views?
> 
> I personally have no problem with either, really. (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular.)
Click to expand...


I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.

The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.  Plain and simple. 

Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just asking, T, were you this upset when the Dixie Chicks were shunned for expressing their views?
> 
> I personally have no problem with either, really. (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.
Click to expand...


And Nugent shouldn't have threatened the Commander in Chief if he wanted to appear on a military base.  

Again, part of having views is that people will hold you accountable for them. 

and how much audience for Ted Nugent was there really amongst members in the miitary, most of whom weren't born yet when people thought Nuge had talent?  Nugent was popular when I was growing up back in the 70's.   (I blame the cocaine.)


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call them what they were. A bunch of rich guys who didn't want to pay their taxes for a war that they beneifted from....
> 
> Unlike Nugent, who was a limited talent to start with.
> 
> Maybe we can just get him a slot on "Celebrity Apprentice" with all the other has-beens so he'll shut up.  Can't be less crazy than Gary Busey.
Click to expand...


You obviously don't hunt. Nuge is a legend  for far more than cat scratch fever. He's the best bow hunter I've ever witnessed. Not that there might not be more out there, but Ted's high profile.

But back to rocking. 30 million in sales. His tours are to die for. And one concert being cancelled by one douche bag means nothing to the Teddly.

He's got this Prairie tour with Styx and REO an. But most importantly he's got the Great White Buffalo Tour 2012 happening as well.

Has been? Only in a liberals dream.


----------



## Sarah G

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
Click to expand...


He is the biggest idiot.  Who would ever compare the asshole Ted Nugent with the founding fathers.  

The posters defending Nugent are equally idiotic.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just asking, T, were you this upset when the Dixie Chicks were shunned for expressing their views?
> 
> I personally have no problem with either, really. (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Nugent shouldn't have threatened the Commander in Chief if he wanted to appear on a military base.
> 
> Again, part of having views is that people will hold you accountable for them.
> 
> and how much audience for Ted Nugent was there really amongst members in the miitary, most of whom weren't born yet when people thought Nuge had talent?  Nugent was popular when I was growing up back in the 70's.   (I blame the cocaine.)
Click to expand...


Do you know he co wrote High Enough? Huge hit. Damn Yankees. 

BTW it's a love song. And Ted doesn't do drugs. He never did. His only addiction was to sex.

You can't do coke and hang in a tree stand for days on end.  Dude's a mega hunter.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> You obviously don't hunt. Nuge is a legend  for far more than cat scratch fever. He's the best bow hunter I've ever witnessed. Not that there might not be more out there, but Ted's high profile.
> 
> But back to rocking. 30 million in sales. His tours are to die for. *And one concert being cancelled by one douche bag *means nothing to the Teddly.
> 
> He's got this Prairie tour with Styx and REO an. But most importantly he's got the Great White Buffalo Tour 2012 happening as well.
> 
> Has been? Only in a liberals dream.



No, you're right. I don't need to kill animals for fun.  

I do find it interesting that you are calling a general officer in the army, a guy who has served his country for 30 years in two wars, a "douchebag".  

Fort Knox Kentucky



> Major General Smith served as a rifle company commander in 2nd Battalion, 327th Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), including deployment for Operations DESERT SHIELD and DESERT STORM.
> 
> From 1999-2001, Major General Smith commanded 2nd Battalion, 327th Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), including deployment for Operation JOINT GUARDIAN in Kosovo.  Following battalion command, he served as the deputy chief of staff for operations, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault).
> 
> Major General Smith commanded 3rd Brigade, 82nd Airborne Division leading the brigade combat team in Iraq during Operation IRAQI FREEDOM.  Following brigade command, he served as the executive officer to Commander, United States Central Command (General John P. Abizaid).
> 
> From 2007-2009, he served as Chief of Staff, 10th Mountain Division at Fort Drum, N.Y., and as Deputy Commanding General, 10th Mountain Division/Multi-National Division South, Operation IRAQI FREEDOM.  Later, Major General Smith served as Deputy Director for Political-Military Affairs (Middle East), Strategic Plans and Policy Directorate on the Joint Staff in Department of Defense.
> 
> From 2010-2011, Major General Smith served as the Assistant Commanding General for Police Development, NATO Training Mission-Afghanistan/Combined Security Transition Command-Afghanistan, Operation ENDURING FREEDOM.




Well, now, let's compare this "douchebag" to Ted.  

Ted Nugent - Campus Progress



> But enough about his sometimes awesome, sometimes middling musical career. As patriotic as Uncle Ted claims to be, he pulled a nasty stunt to evade Uncle Sam during the Vietnam War. In a July 15, 1990, Detroit Free Press interview, Nugent crowed about how he managed to dodge the draft. He claims that 30 days before his draft board physical, he disavowed personal hygiene. The last ten days he ingested nothing but junk food and Pepsi, and with a week to go until the physical, he stopped using the bathroom altogether. When the big day came, he had been living in excrement-caked and urine-stained pants. Always the hero, however, Nugent reassured the Free Press, But if I would have gone over there, Id have been killed, or Id have killed all the Hippies in the foxholes. I would have killed everybody.


----------



## Old Rocks

tinydancer said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching left wingers now defining patriotism and being pro Vietnam War all to attempt to smear Ted.
> 
> BTW he had appropriate deferments for the time. I put up the originals that were obtained by the FOIA.
> 
> But you just keep bitterly clinging to your lies.
Click to expand...


You do not have to be pro any war when you serve. You do have to follow all legal orders.

Appropriate deferments for the time, eh? Quite literally a load of shit. And he bragged about how he got those 'deferments'. The smell lingers to this day, and attachs itself to all that are stupid enough to support his nonsense.




Vietnam War Draft Dodger - defecated/urinated in pants 10 days - "I did not want to get my ass blown off in Vietnam"

Ted Nugent, Called Great Patriot By The Right Wing Media, Deliberately Shite in His Pants to Avoid the Draft and Viet Nam in State, National and World Politics Forum


 (See original document pictured.) "Since we've been discussing Ted Nugent lately, this seemed a good time to bring up Nugent's draft dodging. It's well known that Nugent claims to have gone to great lengths to flunk his Draft Board physical. What's not so well-known is that he got a student deferment at the same time he was touring with his rock band, putting in an average of 300 shows a year. How was he going to school and touring that much at the same time?

One of our readers sent me a copy of an extract of Nugent's Selective Service records, obtained via a FOIA request (copy below). As you can see, Nugent received student deferments in 1967 (1-S) and 1968 (2-S). But according to the Internet Movie Data Base website, Nugent has been "performing professionally since 1958, non-stop yearly touring since 1967, averaging more than 300 shows per year '67-73." Hmm, that would include the two years he was supposedly too wrapped up in his studies to be serving his country.

But that hasn't stopped Nugent from insisting that if he HAD served, he would have been one big mofo soldier. As the Rutland Herald reported, Here's what Nugent said he would have done if he went to Vietnam:

"... if I would have gone over there, I'd have been killed, or I'd have killed, or I'd kill all the hippies in the foxholes ... I would have killed everybody," he told the Detroit Free Press in an interview published July 15, 1990."

The Herald also noted that Nugent's efforts to avoid the draft make President Bush look like a war hero.

(Nugent claims) that 30 days before his Draft Board Physical, he stopped all forms of personal hygiene. The last 10 days he ingested nothing but junk food and Pepsi, and a week before his physical, he stopped using the bathroom altogether, virtually living inside his pants caked with excrement and urine. That spectacle won Nugent a deferment.

Sean Hannity went to ridiculous lengths Friday night (8/24/07) to defend Nugent's threatening rants against Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama. FOX & Friends whitewashed Nugent's comments the next day. Apparently, this "patriot" can do no wrong on the "We like America" network."
 (News Hounds, Aug.26, 2007


----------



## Dr Grump

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
Click to expand...


Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.

nuff said...


----------



## tinydancer

Sarah G said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is the biggest idiot.  Who would ever compare the asshole Ted Nugent with the founding fathers.
> 
> The posters defending Nugent are equally idiotic.
Click to expand...


Nah. We're not idiotic at all. We just remember Ruby Ridge and Waco. And we pay attention when a yahoo freaking sheriff gets permission to use a DHS predator drone to arrest a man and his family over 6 cows that wandered onto his property last year.

Nugent  never threatened the President. The SS has stated publicly that the "so called" issue is resolved.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
Click to expand...


You comparing these guys to Ted Nugent? Really? Your'e more desperate than I thought -and trust me, you seem plenty desperate


----------



## tinydancer

Dr Grump said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, remember the good ole days for the Left? Wishing death on George Bush and his family daily. Now look at em rushing to silence anyone who dares to speak ill of their Dear Leader. What a bunch of hypocritical wussies. Kudos to Ted Nugent! Right On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
Click to expand...


With all due respect, bullshit.

Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.

This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.


----------



## Dr Grump

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the biggest idiot.  Who would ever compare the asshole Ted Nugent with the founding fathers.
> 
> The posters defending Nugent are equally idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. We're not idiotic at all. We just remember Ruby Ridge and Waco. And we pay attention when a yahoo freaking sheriff gets permission to use a DHS predator drone to arrest a man and his family over 6 cows that wandered onto his property last year.
> 
> Nugent  never threatened the President. The SS has stated publicly that the "so called" issue is resolved.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I remember Ruby Ridge and Waco too. Glad the federal govt and its gallant LEOs stood up to that survivalist nutter, and the man who would be god...


----------



## ecinicola

you liberals all seem to want a loss of our rights.  And freedom of speech should be retained.     I guess the liberals don't realize that they are also losing rights.  Guess they don't care.   
   At any rate, Nugent probably isn't that worried about not being at the concert. I am sure he will stand by his comments, which infact were absolutely right.


----------



## Dr Grump

tinydancer said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know. 
Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
Ted disses president - patriot

The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....


----------



## Dr Grump

ecinicola said:


> you liberals all seem to want a loss of our rights.  And freedom of speech should be retained.     I guess the liberals don't realize that they are also losing rights.  Guess they don't care.
> At any rate, Nugent probably isn't that worried about not being at the concert. I am sure he will stand by his comments, which infact were absolutely right.



Tell that to the woman who wore an anti-Bush Tshirt to one of Bush's speeches and got kicked out - or maybe even arrested.

Neocon losers have no rights to talk about freedom of speech to anybody...they would gladly gag, or hang, draw and quarter anybody who speaks out against their stated views on anything.

Ted has never been right about anything in his life. Why start now...


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Nd3zkXL-E]TED NUGENT TALKS SHOTGUNS AND GUITARS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKXXc14H6RM&feature=related]Ted Nugent Calls Obama A Piece of Blank - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Her's another wonderful murkin"musician". Bald as uncle fester and more Jewish than Greenspan.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YK7UGytvs8&feature=related]Gene Simmons tells Obama he has no F_cking Idea. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131

Shogun said:


> regarding the OP,
> 
> As I've stated in a previous thread, Nugent is a bombastic idiot willing to say dumb shit.  fair enough.
> 
> but, why are right wingers crying about the Nuge being pulled from a PRIVATE BUSINESS VENTURE that chose, as is their PRIVATE BUSINESS PREROGATIVE, to distance themselves from the dumb shit Teddy has stated publicly?  Should they, for some reason, be compelled to eat his shit just because you dumb fuckers don't understand how ironic your cries of foul play are in this situation?
> 
> seriously, you people have the consistency of melted ice cream.



I agree with this mostly, but in this case, it was a case of a military base, Ft. Knox, cancelling his appearence.


----------



## Katzndogz

If you agree with Ted Nugent, buy one of his records.  He didn't threaten the presidebt.   He indicated that he was afraid of this presidebt.   If this presidebt capable of ordering the death or imprisonment of a dissident?


----------



## JoeB131

Katzndogz said:


> If you agree with Ted Nugent, buy one of his records. ?



Sorry, man, I actually have musical taste...


----------



## candycorn

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


The market works.


----------



## tinydancer

Dr Grump said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
Click to expand...


The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.

She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
Click to expand...

What a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Dr Grump

tinydancer said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
Click to expand...


They were banned from radio stations....

They did not diss their base, they dissed a moron...That aside, I like them, and I am nto their base...shrug,,,

Stop making excuses for the motor mouth from Detroit....He is getting what he sows...


----------



## Katzndogz

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit!
Click to expand...


That's what's great about the internet, nothing that recent gets lost.

USATODAY.com - La. protesters destroy Dixie Chicks CDs

BOSSIER CITY, La (AP)  The Dixie Chicks may have a little more trouble getting a friendly audience in this part of Dixie. 
Using a 33,000-pound tractor to obliterate compact discs and other items, a few hundred protesters, referring to themselves as backers of President Bush and Barksdale Air Force Base, lashed back at lead singer Natalie Maines. 

"Until they made that statement, I was glad to listen to them," said Rusty Sullivan, adding that his company has been flooded with requests to strip Dixie Chicks songs from the jukeboxes it operates.


----------



## tinydancer

Dr Grump said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were banned from radio stations....
> 
> They did not diss their base, they dissed a moron...That aside, I like them, and I am nto their base...shrug,,,
> 
> Stop making excuses for the motor mouth from Detroit....He is getting what he sows...
Click to expand...


What's he getting? Nothing. Nada. He didn't threaten the President. No action taken.

Now to Maines. She said that she was ashamed to be from the same state as President Bush. On the eve on the Iraq invasion.

Natalie also seriously went after Toby Kieth. Many didn't take kindly to that. She's burned a lot of bridges in her time flapping her mouth around.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> They drew a line in the sand, Nugent drew a line in shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
Click to expand...




> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are





> Those of us with that peice of paper dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not



I have earned that right, Fuck that piece of shit in the white house if he goes for a gun grab if re-elected I will treat every law enforcement as a home invader if they come to my home. And fuck you dumb ass bitch.



> He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.



Tough talk for a little piss ant like you. I know me I know what I can and will do I don't know you nor do I give a fuck about you. I just know me and what I am capable of doing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is the biggest idiot.  Who would ever compare the asshole Ted Nugent with the founding fathers.
> 
> The posters defending Nugent are equally idiotic.
Click to expand...


Ted is an American who has taken a stand just like me I will water the tree of liberty with my blood and the blood of tyrants if I need to. Just as the founding fathers did.


----------



## tinydancer

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's great about the internet, nothing that recent gets lost.
> 
> USATODAY.com - La. protesters destroy Dixie Chicks CDs
> 
> BOSSIER CITY, La (AP)  The Dixie Chicks may have a little more trouble getting a friendly audience in this part of Dixie.
> Using a 33,000-pound tractor to obliterate compact discs and other items, a few hundred protesters, referring to themselves as backers of President Bush and Barksdale Air Force Base, lashed back at lead singer Natalie Maines.
> 
> "Until they made that statement, I was glad to listen to them," said Rusty Sullivan, adding that his company has been flooded with requests to strip Dixie Chicks songs from the jukeboxes it operates.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with cancelling Nugent from the show and still trying to make out like you are non political at the same time?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching left wingers now defining patriotism and being pro Vietnam War all to attempt to smear Ted.
> 
> BTW he had appropriate deferments for the time. I put up the originals that were obtained by the FOIA.
> 
> But you just keep bitterly clinging to your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not have to be pro any war when you serve. You do have to follow all legal orders.
> 
> Appropriate deferments for the time, eh? Quite literally a load of shit. And he bragged about how he got those 'deferments'. The smell lingers to this day, and attachs itself to all that are stupid enough to support his nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam War Draft Dodger - defecated/urinated in pants 10 days - "I did not want to get my ass blown off in Vietnam"
> 
> Ted Nugent, Called Great Patriot By The Right Wing Media, Deliberately Shite in His Pants to Avoid the Draft and Viet Nam in State, National and World Politics Forum
> 
> 
> (See original document pictured.) "Since we've been discussing Ted Nugent lately, this seemed a good time to bring up Nugent's draft dodging. It's well known that Nugent claims to have gone to great lengths to flunk his Draft Board physical. What's not so well-known is that he got a student deferment at the same time he was touring with his rock band, putting in an average of 300 shows a year. How was he going to school and touring that much at the same time?
> 
> One of our readers sent me a copy of an extract of Nugent's Selective Service records, obtained via a FOIA request (copy below). As you can see, Nugent received student deferments in 1967 (1-S) and 1968 (2-S). But according to the Internet Movie Data Base website, Nugent has been "performing professionally since 1958, non-stop yearly touring since 1967, averaging more than 300 shows per year '67-73." Hmm, that would include the two years he was supposedly too wrapped up in his studies to be serving his country.
> 
> But that hasn't stopped Nugent from insisting that if he HAD served, he would have been one big mofo soldier. As the Rutland Herald reported, Here's what Nugent said he would have done if he went to Vietnam:
> 
> "... if I would have gone over there, I'd have been killed, or I'd have killed, or I'd kill all the hippies in the foxholes ... I would have killed everybody," he told the Detroit Free Press in an interview published July 15, 1990."
> 
> The Herald also noted that Nugent's efforts to avoid the draft make President Bush look like a war hero.
> 
> (Nugent claims) that 30 days before his Draft Board Physical, he stopped all forms of personal hygiene. The last 10 days he ingested nothing but junk food and Pepsi, and a week before his physical, he stopped using the bathroom altogether, virtually living inside his pants caked with excrement and urine. That spectacle won Nugent a deferment.
> 
> Sean Hannity went to ridiculous lengths Friday night (8/24/07) to defend Nugent's threatening rants against Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama. FOX & Friends whitewashed Nugent's comments the next day. Apparently, this "patriot" can do no wrong on the "We like America" network."
> (News Hounds, Aug.26, 2007
Click to expand...


What did William Jefferson Clinton do during the Vietnam war?


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching left wingers now defining patriotism and being pro Vietnam War all to attempt to smear Ted.
> 
> BTW he had appropriate deferments for the time. I put up the originals that were obtained by the FOIA.
> 
> But you just keep bitterly clinging to your lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to be pro any war when you serve. You do have to follow all legal orders.
> 
> Appropriate deferments for the time, eh? Quite literally a load of shit. And he bragged about how he got those 'deferments'. The smell lingers to this day, and attachs itself to all that are stupid enough to support his nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam War Draft Dodger - defecated/urinated in pants 10 days - "I did not want to get my ass blown off in Vietnam"
> 
> Ted Nugent, Called Great Patriot By The Right Wing Media, Deliberately Shite in His Pants to Avoid the Draft and Viet Nam in State, National and World Politics Forum
> 
> 
> (See original document pictured.) "Since we've been discussing Ted Nugent lately, this seemed a good time to bring up Nugent's draft dodging. It's well known that Nugent claims to have gone to great lengths to flunk his Draft Board physical. What's not so well-known is that he got a student deferment at the same time he was touring with his rock band, putting in an average of 300 shows a year. How was he going to school and touring that much at the same time?
> 
> One of our readers sent me a copy of an extract of Nugent's Selective Service records, obtained via a FOIA request (copy below). As you can see, Nugent received student deferments in 1967 (1-S) and 1968 (2-S). But according to the Internet Movie Data Base website, Nugent has been "performing professionally since 1958, non-stop yearly touring since 1967, averaging more than 300 shows per year '67-73." Hmm, that would include the two years he was supposedly too wrapped up in his studies to be serving his country.
> 
> But that hasn't stopped Nugent from insisting that if he HAD served, he would have been one big mofo soldier. As the Rutland Herald reported, Here's what Nugent said he would have done if he went to Vietnam:
> 
> "... if I would have gone over there, I'd have been killed, or I'd have killed, or I'd kill all the hippies in the foxholes ... I would have killed everybody," he told the Detroit Free Press in an interview published July 15, 1990."
> 
> The Herald also noted that Nugent's efforts to avoid the draft make President Bush look like a war hero.
> 
> (Nugent claims) that 30 days before his Draft Board Physical, he stopped all forms of personal hygiene. The last 10 days he ingested nothing but junk food and Pepsi, and a week before his physical, he stopped using the bathroom altogether, virtually living inside his pants caked with excrement and urine. That spectacle won Nugent a deferment.
> 
> Sean Hannity went to ridiculous lengths Friday night (8/24/07) to defend Nugent's threatening rants against Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama. FOX & Friends whitewashed Nugent's comments the next day. Apparently, this "patriot" can do no wrong on the "We like America" network."
> (News Hounds, Aug.26, 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did William Jefferson Clinton do during the Vietnam war?
Click to expand...

 
Told his ROTC Commander from England (as a Rhodes Scholar), that he _loathed the military._


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to be pro any war when you serve. You do have to follow all legal orders.
> 
> Appropriate deferments for the time, eh? Quite literally a load of shit. And he bragged about how he got those 'deferments'. The smell lingers to this day, and attachs itself to all that are stupid enough to support his nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam War Draft Dodger - defecated/urinated in pants 10 days - "I did not want to get my ass blown off in Vietnam"
> 
> Ted Nugent, Called Great Patriot By The Right Wing Media, Deliberately Shite in His Pants to Avoid the Draft and Viet Nam in State, National and World Politics Forum
> 
> 
> (See original document pictured.) "Since we've been discussing Ted Nugent lately, this seemed a good time to bring up Nugent's draft dodging. It's well known that Nugent claims to have gone to great lengths to flunk his Draft Board physical. What's not so well-known is that he got a student deferment at the same time he was touring with his rock band, putting in an average of 300 shows a year. How was he going to school and touring that much at the same time?
> 
> One of our readers sent me a copy of an extract of Nugent's Selective Service records, obtained via a FOIA request (copy below). As you can see, Nugent received student deferments in 1967 (1-S) and 1968 (2-S). But according to the Internet Movie Data Base website, Nugent has been "performing professionally since 1958, non-stop yearly touring since 1967, averaging more than 300 shows per year '67-73." Hmm, that would include the two years he was supposedly too wrapped up in his studies to be serving his country.
> 
> But that hasn't stopped Nugent from insisting that if he HAD served, he would have been one big mofo soldier. As the Rutland Herald reported, Here's what Nugent said he would have done if he went to Vietnam:
> 
> "... if I would have gone over there, I'd have been killed, or I'd have killed, or I'd kill all the hippies in the foxholes ... I would have killed everybody," he told the Detroit Free Press in an interview published July 15, 1990."
> 
> The Herald also noted that Nugent's efforts to avoid the draft make President Bush look like a war hero.
> 
> (Nugent claims) that 30 days before his Draft Board Physical, he stopped all forms of personal hygiene. The last 10 days he ingested nothing but junk food and Pepsi, and a week before his physical, he stopped using the bathroom altogether, virtually living inside his pants caked with excrement and urine. That spectacle won Nugent a deferment.
> 
> Sean Hannity went to ridiculous lengths Friday night (8/24/07) to defend Nugent's threatening rants against Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama. FOX & Friends whitewashed Nugent's comments the next day. Apparently, this "patriot" can do no wrong on the "We like America" network."
> (News Hounds, Aug.26, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did William Jefferson Clinton do during the Vietnam war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told his ROTC Commander from England (as a Rhodes Scholar), that he _loathed the military._
Click to expand...


Say it ain't so.


----------



## Liability

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> If freedom of speech has consequences then it is not free. The lefty nitwits are hypocrits.
Click to expand...


One of the singularly dumbest statements I have ever seen.

Freedom of speech DOES have consequences.  So does breathing.  

The fact of having consequences is irrelevant to the question of whether the right to free speech is free.

In fact, it's not free.

It cost many people quite heavily.


----------



## SayMyName

Well, it makes sense. You have to be wanted for your music or your politics. Can't really choose both if you want to perform on a military base. Too divisive.


----------



## Seawytch

I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You comparing these guys to Ted Nugent? Really? Your'e more desperate than I thought -and trust me, you seem plenty desperate
Click to expand...


You god damn right  that's exactly what I am doing the founders of this country drew their line in the sand Just like the Americans of today should do. But a fucking foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown would be clueless about drawing the line in the sand and it's meaning


----------



## bigrebnc1775

tinydancer said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
Click to expand...


Don't give that son of a bitch any respect.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Major General makes the rules. If any vulgar anti Bush acts were allowed, I'd have a problem with this. I doubt Alec Baldwin will be doing intros, or I HOPE not, he is no better than Nugent.
Click to expand...


Uh . . . I agree with the General's decision because (1) the concert's on a military facility and (2) Obama is the reigning Commander and Chief.  It makes for an awkward scene given Nugent's unflinchingly direct style of political commentary, but there was nothing vulgar about Nugent's criticism.  He, like millions of others, is disgusted and fed up with arrogant statists like Obama.


----------



## jillian

tinydancer said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
Click to expand...


the dixie chicks were boycotted by the largest owner of radio stations, clear channel, because you rightwingnut idiots got your panties in a wad because they insulted your 'delicate' sensibilities. there was also a huge "boycott the dixie chicks" movement by the right.

nice lie, though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dixie chicks were boycotted by the largest owner of radio stations, clear channel, because you rightwingnut idiots got your panties in a wad because they insulted your 'delicate' sensibilities. there was also a huge "boycott the dixie chicks" movement by the right.
> 
> nice lie, though.
Click to expand...

Being Boycotted from the radio doesn't pay the bills. They aren't losing money it's not like your concert being shut down.


----------



## tinydancer

Seawytch said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.



What's to defend? He hates Obama's policies.


----------



## The T

tinydancer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to defend? He hates Obama's policies.
Click to expand...

 
As do a good majority of Americans...like those out of work for no fault of thier own.


----------



## The T

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Major General makes the rules. If any vulgar anti Bush acts were allowed, I'd have a problem with this. I doubt Alec Baldwin will be doing intros, or I HOPE not, he is no better than Nugent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh . . . I agree with the General's decision because (1) the concert's on a military facility and (2) Obama is the reigning Commander and Chief. It makes for an awkward scene given Nugent's unflinchingly direct style of political commentary, but there was nothing vulgar about Nugent's criticism. He, like millions of others, is disgusted and fed up with arrogant statists like Obama.
Click to expand...

 
^Yep.


----------



## tinydancer

jillian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread, so a normal person might have already said these two words - Dixie Chicks.
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dixie chicks were boycotted by the largest owner of radio stations, clear channel, because you rightwingnut idiots got your panties in a wad because they insulted your 'delicate' sensibilities. there was also a huge "boycott the dixie chicks" movement by the right.
> 
> nice lie, though.
Click to expand...



I didn't lie. I'm talking about concerts being cancelled.  To the best of my knowledge no tour dates were cancelled because of what Natalie said.

Not radio. You know, like the subject of the OP?


----------



## jillian

tinydancer said:


> I didn't lie. I'm talking about concerts being cancelled.  To the best of my knowledge no tour dates were cancelled because of what Natalie said.
> 
> Not radio. You know, like the subject of the OP?



of course you're lying... you were typing.

the point, which i know escapes you, is that just like clear channel had the right to cave to the rightwingnuts and not play dixie chicks music, a private venue has every right to keep that embarrassment of a human being, nugent, from performing.

that's life... 

don't worry... i'm sure clearchannel will keep playing his "music"


----------



## Peach

Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?


----------



## The T

Peach said:


> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?


 
The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.

Get over it.


----------



## Peach

Seawytch said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.



I see that also. Nugent is a loathsome sexist, racist idiot but now has fans who have never heard any of his trash metal "music".


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that also. Nugent is a loathsome sexist, racist idiot but now has fans who have never heard any of his trash metal "music".
Click to expand...

So, why do you think he is racist?


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Originally by the French actually.


----------



## tinydancer

jillian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie. I'm talking about concerts being cancelled.  To the best of my knowledge no tour dates were cancelled because of what Natalie said.
> 
> Not radio. You know, like the subject of the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you're lying... you were typing.
> 
> the point, which i know escapes you, is that just like clear channel had the right to cave to the rightwingnuts and not play dixie chicks music, a private venue has every right to keep that embarrassment of a human being, nugent, from performing.
> 
> that's life...
> 
> don't worry... i'm sure clearchannel will keep playing his "music"
Click to expand...


It wasn't a private venue that cancelled Nugent's part of the show. 

And regarding the Dixie Chicks and Clear Channel, I found this for you. 

Right from the New York Times:

* At Clear Channel, Mr. Hogan said that the company issued no order that local stations take the Dixie Chicks off the air and that he did not know how many stations had made their own decisions to do so.*

They firmly denied a boycott. 

MEDIA; War Puts Radio Giant on the Defensive - New York Times


----------



## Peach

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that also. Nugent is a loathsome sexist, racist idiot but now has fans who have never heard any of his trash metal "music".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why do you think he is racist?
Click to expand...


The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN: 
On the Confederate Flag:
Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am 
going to wear it forever.

On South Africans:
Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal. 


them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still 
put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their 
butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people. 


I use the word ****** a lot 
because I hang around with a lot of *******.
[edit]


----------



## The T

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Originally by the French actually.
Click to expand...

 


1.the principle or policy of concentrating extensive economic, political, and related controls in the state at the cost of individual liberty. 
2. support of or belief in the sovereignty of a state, usually a republic. 

____________________

In the Context I use? It is when referring to the Federal Government and overreach...

And yes the origin is French.


----------



## Si modo

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that also. Nugent is a loathsome sexist, racist idiot but now has fans who have never heard any of his trash metal "music".
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do you think he is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN:
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> On South Africans:
> Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal.
> 
> 
> them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still
> put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their
> butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people.
> 
> 
> I use the word ****** a lot
> because I hang around with a lot of *******.
> [edit]
Click to expand...

I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.

As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Seawytch said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.



Funny.  I'm never amazed by the utter lack of lefty's zeal for the founding principles of this nation, by his blind devotion to collectivist tyrannies, his love of statists like Obama.  

Lefties:  limp-wristed wussies cowed by the state; warm, fuzzy little animals coddled by the state.  

To them a passionate defense of liberty, no different than that of a Thomas Jefferson or a Patrick Henry of the founding, is the stuff of stridency and divisiveness.  Stridency and Divisiveness?  LOL!  Think the meaningless nonsense of Orwellian doublespeak.  Think the mindless and conditioned acolytes of dispassionate social relations and meaningless casual sex in Huxley's _Brave New World_.  Lefties are just the latest fad of mainstream popular culture, the go-alongs of pseudo-sophistication, the banality of mass production.  No proud, rugged American individualists here.


----------



## tinydancer

Plasmaball said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dixie chicks were boycotted by the largest owner of radio stations, clear channel, because you rightwingnut idiots got your panties in a wad because they insulted your 'delicate' sensibilities. there was also a huge "boycott the dixie chicks" movement by the right.
> 
> nice lie, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie. I'm talking about concerts being cancelled.  To the best of my knowledge no tour dates were cancelled because of what Natalie said.
> 
> Not radio. You know, like the subject of the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concert wasn't canceled,  he was dropped from the playlist. There is a differemce.
> 
> Furthermore radio does matter,they get paid to have their songs played on the radio. The more listeners the more people buy tickets. Its a circle,and its evident you know nothing.
Click to expand...


Not radio. His gig with Styx and REO Speedwagon at Fort Knox was cancelled.

And yes artists do get paid when their music is played. Depending who you are signed with ASCAP or BMI  sends you out the royalties if you are the composer of the song. 

And just because you sing a song, unless you are the composer, you don't get jack unless your company has cut a special deal with the songwriter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, bullshit.
> 
> Dixie Chicks dates only got cancelled over low ticket sales. Natalie completely dissed their very own fan base.
> 
> This move of removing Ted from the line up was completely political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give that son of a bitch any respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah and here is the hypocrisy. Both of you proving exactly what the problem is her,and at the sametime showing you are both hacks and frauds.
> 
> Don't give the dixie chicks any respect but respect nugent for his "line in the sand" comment.
> 
> Fuck you both for lying.
Click to expand...


What Hypocrisy? and what fucking lie?
The maingie bitch had a right to say what she said but I have an issue with where the bitch said it. Now what the fuck are you talking about stupid?


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what's great about the internet, nothing that recent gets lost.
> 
> USATODAY.com - La. protesters destroy Dixie Chicks CDs
> 
> BOSSIER CITY, La (AP)  The Dixie Chicks may have a little more trouble getting a friendly audience in this part of Dixie.
> Using a 33,000-pound tractor to obliterate compact discs and other items, a few hundred protesters, referring to themselves as backers of President Bush and Barksdale Air Force Base, lashed back at lead singer Natalie Maines.
> 
> "Until they made that statement, I was glad to listen to them," said Rusty Sullivan, adding that his company has been flooded with requests to strip Dixie Chicks songs from the jukeboxes it operates.
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with the concerted effort by ClearChannel Communications to soft-censor the Dixie Chicks from their country stations.  They are and were a huge supporter of Bush, and the CEO was one of Bush's 'Rangers'.

It was NOT listener-driven.  It was Wingnut Radio driven, with pressure brought to bear on individual stations, from below and especially from the top.


----------



## Seawytch

tinydancer said:


> It wasn't a private venue that cancelled Nugent's part of the show.



No, it was a military base where respect for the chain of command is paramount. If Ted Nugent had said what he did about a military commander and not the President of the United States, would you then feel it was justified for the base commander to dis-invite him?


----------



## Seawytch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give that son of a bitch any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and here is the hypocrisy. Both of you proving exactly what the problem is her,and at the sametime showing you are both hacks and frauds.
> 
> Don't give the dixie chicks any respect but respect nugent for his "line in the sand" comment.
> 
> Fuck you both for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Hypocrisy? and what fucking lie?
> The maingie bitch had a right to say what she said but I have an issue with where the bitch said it. Now what the fuck are you talking about stupid?
Click to expand...


Oh right...because she "attacked" the President on "foreign soil", right? What about when Sarah Palin went to India and "attacked" President Obama? Did that twist your panties as much as Natalie Maines does?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us with that peice of paper dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have earned that right, Fuck that piece of shit in the white house if he goes for a gun grab if re-elected* I will treat every law enforcement as a home invader if they come to my home*. And fuck you dumb ass bitch.
Click to expand...


I hope you do, E-Thug!  

I'm sure that in your hands, a plumber's wrench is a deadly weapon!


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Peach said:


> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?





Peach said:


> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?



Why use the term _statist_?  Because it is accurate.  Obama is a statist.  In this instance, Rand has nothing to do with it.  LOL! 

The term has been around for a long time.


----------



## The T

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. I'm never amazed by the utter lack of lefty's zeal for the founding principles of this nation, by his blind devotion to collectivist tyrannies, his love of statists like Obama.
> 
> Lefties: limp-wristed wussies cowed by the state; warm, fuzzy little animals coddled by the state.
> 
> To them a passionate defense of liberty, no different than that of a Thomas Jefferson or a Patrick Henry of the founding, is the stuff of stridency and divisiveness. Stridency and Divisiveness? LOL! Think the meaningless nonsense of Orwellian doublespeak. Think the mindless and conditioned acolytes of dispassionate social relations and meaningless casual sex in Huxley's _Brave New World_. Lefties are just the latest fad of mainstream popular culture, the go-alongs of pseudo-sophistication, the banality of mass production. No proud, rugged American individualists here.
Click to expand...

 
The American Left holds The Constitution, Liberty, Personal responsibility, and the Founders in utter _contempt_ just as King George III did when he read the Declaration of Independence.

If I could have been a fly on the wall when King George read it?


----------



## BDBoop

tinydancer said:


> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. *Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.*  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.



And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.


----------



## BDBoop

Douger said:


> Her's another wonderful murkin"musician". Bald as uncle fester and more Jewish than Greenspan.
> Gene Simmons tells Obama he has no F_cking Idea. - YouTube



And what does "Jewish" have to do with it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. *Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.*  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.
Click to expand...

I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Liar.  Point me to one post where you used 'statist', pre-2008 - on here or hannity forums.


----------



## Full-Auto

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. *Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.*  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
Click to expand...


Liberals do not want liberty....................

They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us with that peice of paper dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have earned that right, Fuck that piece of shit in the white house if he goes for a gun grab if re-elected* I will treat every law enforcement as a home invader if they come to my home*. And fuck you dumb ass bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you do, E-Thug!
> 
> I'm sure that in your hands, a plumber's wrench is a deadly weapon!
Click to expand...


I bet you masturbate to those pics. little cyndie.


----------



## The T

Synthaholic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why use "statist"? Because Rand did? BIG GOVERNMENT isn't "in" any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Point me to one post where you used 'statist', pre-2008 - on here or hannity forums.
Click to expand...

 
Didn't say "I" used it elsewhere Douggie.

Learn to READ.

Get over yourself assmunch.


----------



## BDBoop

jillian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie. I'm talking about concerts being cancelled.  To the best of my knowledge no tour dates were cancelled because of what Natalie said.
> 
> Not radio. You know, like the subject of the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *of course you're lying... you were typing.*
> 
> the point, which i know escapes you, is that just like clear channel had the right to cave to the rightwingnuts and not play dixie chicks music, a private venue has every right to keep that embarrassment of a human being, nugent, from performing.
> 
> that's life...
> 
> don't worry... i'm sure clearchannel will keep playing his "music"
Click to expand...


/whines some more about running out of rep at the most inopportune moments


----------



## jillian

Full-Auto said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals do not want liberty....................
> 
> They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.
Click to expand...


the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.

your point?


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have earned that right, Fuck that piece of shit in the white house if he goes for a gun grab if re-elected* I will treat every law enforcement as a home invader if they come to my home*. And fuck you dumb ass bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do, E-Thug!
> 
> I'm sure that in your hands, a plumber's wrench is a deadly weapon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you masturbate to those pics. little cyndie.
Click to expand...

 
Douggie has this thing about plumber's asscracks.


----------



## BDBoop

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do you think he is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN:
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> On South Africans:
> *Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal.
> 
> 
> them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still
> put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their
> butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people. *
> 
> 
> I use the word ****** a lot
> because I hang around with a lot of *******.
> [edit]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
Click to expand...


And the bolded bit, above?


----------



## Full-Auto

jillian said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do not want liberty....................
> 
> They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
Click to expand...


My point, is democrats/ liberals do not want liberty, they want big government.

To prove me wrong tell us about democrats cutting spending, reducing the size of government. Tell us how they are saving SS, medicare etc.


You bastards are a drain on the system and Americas domestic enemy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do, E-Thug!
> 
> I'm sure that in your hands, a plumber's wrench is a deadly weapon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you masturbate to those pics. little cyndie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douggie has this thing about plumber's asscracks.
Click to expand...


I see that. I wear suspenders so I don't show my crack.


----------



## Peach

jillian said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do not want liberty....................
> 
> They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
Click to expand...


And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do not want liberty....................
> 
> They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
Click to expand...


Sexist? I don't know
Racist? share a quote or link to his racist activities
Dirt bag? Possible


----------



## The T

Peach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do not want liberty....................
> 
> They want big brother telling them whats good for them with a check. From your pocket no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
Click to expand...

 
Such as it is...and I'm sure Obama or one of his mignons sent a directive down to that General...but WE will never know.

Plausible knowing Obama's record of dirty tricks.


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word 'Statist' has been in use for years. It aptly describes those in power and thier intent to rob liberty from the people.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Point me to one post where you used 'statist', pre-2008 - on here or hannity forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say "I" used it elsewhere Douggie.
> 
> Learn to READ.
> 
> Get over yourself assmunch.
Click to expand...

Nobody used it until that whiny-voiced little weasel started using it on his radio show.


----------



## Mr Natural

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as it is...and I'm sure Obama or one of his mignons sent a directive down to that General...but WE will never know.
> 
> Plausible knowing Obama's record of dirty tricks.
Click to expand...



Or maybe the Major General just doesn't want to take a chance on having a loud-mouthed asshole fucking up the day.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you masturbate to those pics. little cyndie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douggie has this thing about plumber's asscracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that. I wear suspenders so I don't show my crack.
Click to expand...

You show your ass every time you post on this board.


True story!


----------



## Peach

All men are not created equal. 

On the Confederate Flag:
Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am 
going to wear it forever.

By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah. 

&#8220;You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.

i got you in a stranglehold baby 
then i crushed your face


I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as it is...and* I'm sure Obama or one of his mignons sent a directive down to that General...but WE will never know.*
> 
> Plausible knowing Obama's record of dirty tricks.
Click to expand...


You really think the President instructed the Major General to remove Nugent from the concert? Oh BOY.........................


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

The T said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. I'm never amazed by the utter lack of lefty's zeal for the founding principles of this nation, by his blind devotion to collectivist tyrannies, his love of statists like Obama.
> 
> Lefties: limp-wristed wussies cowed by the state; warm, fuzzy little animals coddled by the state.
> 
> To them a passionate defense of liberty, no different than that of a Thomas Jefferson or a Patrick Henry of the founding, is the stuff of stridency and divisiveness. Stridency and Divisiveness? LOL! Think the meaningless nonsense of Orwellian doublespeak. Think the mindless and conditioned acolytes of dispassionate social relations and meaningless casual sex in Huxley's _Brave New World_. Lefties are just the latest fad of mainstream popular culture, the go-alongs of pseudo-sophistication, the banality of mass production. No proud, rugged American individualists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American Left holds The Constitution, Liberty, Personal responsibility, and the Founders in utter _contempt_ just as King George III did when he read the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> If I could have been a fly on the wall when King George read it?
Click to expand...


Lefists are silly-asses, unwittingly characterizing the patriots of today as "wingnuts", for example, persons promoting the very same Lockean philosophy of government embraced by the Founders, the most passionately radical, world-changing promotion of liberty advanced during the Enlightenment.  However, it is a political philosophy informed by the socio-political ramifications of Judeo-Christianity's moral system of thought, which holds that the sanctity of human life and the traditional family of nature are the first principles of private property, the foundation of sustainable liberty.  

Well, now, lefty will have none of that.  He foolishly confounds rebellion against basic traditions (the license and perversion of tyranny) with freedom and winds up embracing the statism of old.


----------



## BDBoop

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the venue had the liberty to decide that nugent is scum.
> 
> your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as it is...and I'm sure Obama or *one of his mignons* sent a directive down to that General...but WE will never know.
> 
> Plausible knowing Obama's record of dirty tricks.
Click to expand...


/falls over laughing 

Minions. The word is 'minions.'


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Douggie has this thing about plumber's asscracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that. I wear suspenders so I don't show my crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You show your ass every time you post on this board.
> 
> 
> True story!
Click to expand...


Cyndie just because you're stupid enough to not agree with me does not mean I make a ass out of myself, it just means you're stupid. True story


----------



## The T

M.D. Rawlings said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. I'm never amazed by the utter lack of lefty's zeal for the founding principles of this nation, by his blind devotion to collectivist tyrannies, his love of statists like Obama.
> 
> Lefties: limp-wristed wussies cowed by the state; warm, fuzzy little animals coddled by the state.
> 
> To them a passionate defense of liberty, no different than that of a Thomas Jefferson or a Patrick Henry of the founding, is the stuff of stridency and divisiveness. Stridency and Divisiveness? LOL! Think the meaningless nonsense of Orwellian doublespeak. Think the mindless and conditioned acolytes of dispassionate social relations and meaningless casual sex in Huxley's _Brave New World_. Lefties are just the latest fad of mainstream popular culture, the go-alongs of pseudo-sophistication, the banality of mass production. No proud, rugged American individualists here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Left holds The Constitution, Liberty, Personal responsibility, and the Founders in utter _contempt_ just as King George III did when he read the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> If I could have been a fly on the wall when King George read it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lefists are silly-asses, unwittingly characterizing the patriots of today as "wingnuts", for example, persons promoting the very same Lockean philosophy of government embraced by the Founders, the most passionately radical, world-changing promotion of liberty advanced during the Enlightenment. However, it is a political philosophy informed by the socio-political ramifications of Judeo-Christianity's moral system of thought, which holds that the sanctity of human life and the traditional family of nature are the first principles of private property, the foundation of sustainable liberty.
> 
> Well, now, lefty will have none of that. He foolishly confounds rebellion against basic traditions (the license and perversion of tyranny) with freedom and winds up embracing the statism of old.
Click to expand...

 
Well Stated...the Left will however continue thier journey on the road known as 'Moral relativism'. [And dare try make it stick at the expense of taking this nation down once and for all].

WE don't buy into it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> All men are not created equal.
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah.
> 
> You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.
> 
> i got you in a stranglehold baby
> then i crushed your face
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................





> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.



The Confederate battle flag has different meaning to many people.
The battle flag is as racist as the star and stripes is. If you want to go with that. The battle flag was carried by men who fought an over bearing government. They had their line in the sand.



> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending


I'm sure you are going to post a link to those quotes?


----------



## jillian

BDBoop said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Major General made his decision, and the sexist racist dirtbag Nugent will have to live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as it is...and I'm sure Obama or *one of his mignons* sent a directive down to that General...but WE will never know.
> 
> Plausible knowing Obama's record of dirty tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /falls over laughing
> 
> Minions. The word is 'minions.'
Click to expand...




but i do like filet mignon. lol..


----------



## Dick Tuck

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Too bad  for that pig.  I'm sure you were all apolitical when you convinced Clear Channel to stop playing Dixie Chicks.


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American Left holds The Constitution, Liberty, Personal responsibility, and the Founders in utter _contempt_ just as King George III did when he read the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> If I could have been a fly on the wall when King George read it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefists are silly-asses, unwittingly characterizing the patriots of today as "wingnuts", for example, persons promoting the very same Lockean philosophy of government embraced by the Founders, the most passionately radical, world-changing promotion of liberty advanced during the Enlightenment. However, it is a political philosophy informed by the socio-political ramifications of Judeo-Christianity's moral system of thought, which holds that the sanctity of human life and the traditional family of nature are the first principles of private property, the foundation of sustainable liberty.
> 
> Well, now, lefty will have none of that. He foolishly confounds rebellion against basic traditions (the license and perversion of tyranny) with freedom and winds up embracing the statism of old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Stated...the Left will however continue thier journey on the road known as 'Moral relativism'. [And dare try make it stick at the expense of taking this nation down once and for all].
> 
> WE don't buy into it.
Click to expand...


Who is WE? And Romney might very well crush Obama, because of the ECONOMY, not nut case conspiracy theories.


----------



## Full-Auto

Peach said:


> All men are not created equal.
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah.
> 
> You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.
> 
> i got you in a stranglehold baby
> then i crushed your face
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................





This is just like mom telling me LISTENING TO BLACK SABBATH WAS BLASPHEMOUS.


----------



## The T

Full-Auto said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> All men are not created equal.
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah.
> 
> You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.
> 
> i got you in a stranglehold baby
> then i crushed your face
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just like mom telling me LISTENING TO BLACK SABBATH WAS BLASPHEMOUS.
Click to expand...

 
And listening to Balck Sabbath at 78 speed could make you see _God_...according to Cheech and Chong.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> All men are not created equal.
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah.
> 
> You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.
> 
> i got you in a stranglehold baby
> then i crushed your face
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Confederate battle flag has different meaning to many people.
> The battle flag is as racist as the star and stripes is. If you want to go with that. The battle flag was carried by men who fought an over bearing government. They had their line in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you are going to post a link to those quotes?
Click to expand...


I already have, a couple times:
full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children,* scared women,* and everything else that can be chased and/or hunted.

"Whats a feminist anyways? A fat pig who doesnt get it often enough?"

"I wrote Drop dead bitch."

He doesn't like Asian Americans either:

Foreigners are a******s; foreigners are scum; I dont like em; I dont want em in this country; I dont want em selling me doughnuts; I dont want em pumping my gas; I dont want em downwind of my life-OK? So anyhow, and Im dead serious"


----------



## The T

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lefists are silly-asses, unwittingly characterizing the patriots of today as "wingnuts", for example, persons promoting the very same Lockean philosophy of government embraced by the Founders, the most passionately radical, world-changing promotion of liberty advanced during the Enlightenment. However, it is a political philosophy informed by the socio-political ramifications of Judeo-Christianity's moral system of thought, which holds that the sanctity of human life and the traditional family of nature are the first principles of private property, the foundation of sustainable liberty.
> 
> Well, now, lefty will have none of that. He foolishly confounds rebellion against basic traditions (the license and perversion of tyranny) with freedom and winds up embracing the statism of old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Stated...the Left will however continue thier journey on the road known as 'Moral relativism'. [And dare try make it stick at the expense of taking this nation down once and for all].
> 
> WE don't buy into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is WE? And Romney might very well crush Obama, because of the ECONOMY, not nut case conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...

 
What part of Obhama stating "I won't wait for Congress to act" don't YOU understand?


----------



## Dick Tuck

Plasmaball said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN:
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> On South Africans:
> Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal.
> 
> 
> them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still
> put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their
> butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people.
> 
> 
> I use the word ****** a lot
> because I hang around with a lot of *******.
> [edit]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
Click to expand...


Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause?  The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.


----------



## The T

Dick Tuck said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist. We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause? The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.
Click to expand...

 
It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.

However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.

In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?

They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.

States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.


----------



## tinydancer

Plasmaball said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concert wasn't canceled,  he was dropped from the playlist. There is a differemce.
> 
> Furthermore radio does matter,they get paid to have their songs played on the radio. The more listeners the more people buy tickets. Its a circle,and its evident you know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not radio. His gig with Styx and REO Speedwagon at Fort Knox was cancelled.
> 
> And yes artists do get paid when their music is played. Depending who you are signed with ASCAP or BMI  sends you out the royalties if you are the composer of the song.
> 
> And just because you sing a song, unless you are the composer, you don't get jack unless your company has cut a special deal with the songwriter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ted Nugent: Obama comments lead to Fort Knox gig cancellation | The Music Mix | EW.com
> 
> No it wasn't..Ted was dropped from the billing, but the concert is still going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commanders at Fort Knox posted the announcement on the bases Facebook page, writing, After learning of opening act Ted Nugents recent public comments about the president of the United States, Fort Knox leadership decided to cancel his performance on the installation. Co-headliners REO Speedwagon and Styx are still on the bill and had not made any announcements about the situation at time of press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, i never stated otherwise. I just said they get paid for what is played on the radio, and thats how they get people to buy tickets.
> 
> again dixie chicks? A-OK to boycott
> 
> Ole teddy? you must be a anti free speech bigot. The partisanship is thick with this one and it shouldnt be.
Click to expand...


I said "his gig" was cancelled. I know Styx and REO are still on for that date.

And Clear Channel didn't boycott the Dixie Chicks. 

* At Clear Channel, Mr. Hogan said that the company issued no order that local stations take the Dixie Chicks off the air and that he did not know how many stations had made their own decisions to do so.*

Right from the NYT.

MEDIA; War Puts Radio Giant on the Defensive - New York Times


----------



## snjmom

The T said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause? The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason. 


Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.


----------



## The T

snjmom said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause? The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason.
> 
> 
> Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.
Click to expand...

Wrong answer.

Revisionist Historians lead YOU to belive that.

Try again.


----------



## snjmom

What was publicly declared in the statements of secession?

Tarriffs?  Or the right of the states to continue slavery?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

BDBoop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styx and REO Speedwagon are who's left on the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
Click to expand...

I first saw Styx when they opened for Cooper's "Lace and Whiskey" tour ('77). Tommy Shaw always looked so damned funny....like somebody's little-brother runnin'-around on the stage. *Helluva* lead-player!

My first ZZ-show was Allentown, PA (around '71, '72), the Rio Grande Mud tour. The line-up was *Earth, Wind & Fire*, *ZZ* (*pre*-beard, if I remember, correctly) & *Uriah Heep*. Strange line-up....but, fitting at-the-time. No one was afraid o' variety; music-wise, back then. The strangest opener I saw was Quiet Riot opening for ZZ, at Red Rocks ('06?/'07?). The lead-singer for Quiet Riot was yelling for the crowd to scream *"until their lungs bled!!"* We ZZ-fans (majority o' the crowd) were laughin' at him. I saw ZZ (at least) twice, at McNichols (Denver). *GREAT* band*!!!* When I was workin' a contract, in Austin, I drove (East) to La Grange & got a photo of the (green & white) city-sign....as-well-as photos of the LaGrange radiator repair-shop & LaGrange feed-mill. My plans are to frame them with all my ol' ticket-stubs....once I (finally) dive-into my "archives".​


----------



## BDBoop

The T said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason.
> 
> 
> Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong answer.
> 
> Revisionist Historians lead YOU to belive that.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


No, see?! You REALLY need to wait longer to say some of this shit, because there are still people on the planet whose parents and grandparents were slaves. Sort of like denying the holocaust. Until everybody who witnessed it with their own eyes, or is only one generation removed, has passed, the truth will remain standing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

snjmom said:


> What was publicly declared in the statements of secession?
> 
> Tarriffs?  Or the right of the states to continue slavery?



Three states reason for secession was over slavery. And freeing the slaves wasn't the reason for Northern aggression. Slavery was not the cause slavery didn't become the main issue until the emancipation proclamation. And even then it did not free any slaves held in areas controlled by the north.


----------



## The T

snjmom said:


> What was publicly declared in the statements of secession?
> 
> Tarriffs? Or the right of the states to continue slavery?


 
The North at the time was more industrialized than the South.

Unfair advantage...

Deal with it.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Lakhota said:


>


*LOL!!!!!*






*Perfect!!!!*


----------



## Full-Auto

The T said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason.
> 
> 
> Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong answer.
> 
> Revisionist Historians lead YOU to belive that.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Amazing isnt it..................

I was taught in grade school there were different reasons for different people.

Damn racist catholic nuns


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> All men are not created equal.
> 
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> By the same token, should a kid going to a Grateful Dead concert who's caught with sugar-cube-encrusted LSD go to prison for life with no parole? Of course not. But should that guy get caned? Yeah. And should he go to prison in an overcrowded cell where a huge, unclean black man will fuck him in the ass every night? Yeah.
> 
> You might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you worthless bitch.
> 
> i got you in a stranglehold baby
> then i crushed your face
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Confederate battle flag has different meaning to many people.
> The battle flag is as racist as the star and stripes is. If you want to go with that. The battle flag was carried by men who fought an over bearing government. They had their line in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted some of his MILDER racist, sexist comments.......................................great guy to be defending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you are going to post a link to those quotes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have, a couple times:
> full predator spiritual erection from tracking bear, lions, coons, housecats, escaped chimps, small children,* scared women,* and everything else that can be chased and/or hunted.
> 
> "Whats a feminist anyways? A fat pig who doesnt get it often enough?"
> 
> "I wrote Drop dead bitch."
> 
> He doesn't like Asian Americans either:
> 
> Foreigners are a******s; foreigners are scum; I dont like em; I dont want em in this country; I dont want em selling me doughnuts; I dont want em pumping my gas; I dont want em downwind of my life-OK? So anyhow, and Im dead serious"
Click to expand...


 but where is your links?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN:
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> On South Africans:
> Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal.
> 
> 
> them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still
> put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their
> butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people.
> 
> 
> I use the word ****** a lot
> because I hang around with a lot of *******.
> [edit]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
Click to expand...



You are prone to posting wrong information why is now any different?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and here is the hypocrisy. Both of you proving exactly what the problem is her,and at the sametime showing you are both hacks and frauds.
> 
> Don't give the dixie chicks any respect but respect nugent for his "line in the sand" comment.
> 
> Fuck you both for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hypocrisy? and what fucking lie?
> The maingie bitch had a right to say what she said but I have an issue with where the bitch said it. Now what the fuck are you talking about stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
Click to expand...


What is my stance again?


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason.
> 
> 
> Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong answer.
> 
> Revisionist Historians lead YOU to belive that.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


The conflict between state & federal power was, in part, because the North was moving towards an industrial workforce, rather than an agrarian economy.


----------



## Immanuel

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering why people think Nugent's free speech rights are being violated.  Nobody told him he couldn't say the bullshit he did.
> 
> And..........free speech dictates that anyone who disagrees with Nugent can say so.
> 
> Matter of fact, Nugent can STILL say what he's been spewing, just not on the base.  Free speech doesn't mean that you have a right to perform anywhere you want, because the people who own the place you might perform at have free speech as well, and they have the right to refuse.
> 
> Free speech doesn't mean that Nugent also has the right to perform on bases, unless they want him.



I completely agree with you, but you know a lot of lefties were pissed when Slim Fast fired Whoopie Goldberg.  We listened to them scream about the violation of her right to free speech for months.  And Disney did the same thing to someone else right about that time.  It was as bad as the Zimmerman crap on the site I was on at the time.

Fort Knox has every right to cancel the appearance if they so choose.  It is kind of funny though when you think that the self proclaimed tolerant left so adamently prove they are not so tolerant.

Immie


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Hypocrisy? and what fucking lie?
> The maingie bitch had a right to say what she said but I have an issue with where the bitch said it. Now what the fuck are you talking about stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my stance again?
Click to expand...

 
Wait until he starts telling you what a phoey you are...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nugent is political as they come.  He is also nuts and a poor musical talent.
> 
> If you like trash metal, he is talented; obscene and low life, but he can thrash a guitar.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

I first got into him, back in his *Free-For-All* days, and caught his *Cat Scratch* show (with *UFO*, *The Cars* & *Heart*), at Mile High - Denver ('77)....and, you're right.....he *could* get pretty damned obscene (with the women, in-attendance)....but, a lot o' that was more-than-likely the speed "talkin'".​


Peach said:


> I do not see Clapton & Young in the same category, EVER.


True. 

Nugent isn't what you'd call an instrumental-technician.....but, much like Cooper, he could put-on a show.​


----------



## Liability

My advice to Ted:  if you cannot articulate your thoughts any better than that when trying to talk politics, then for you Laura Ingraham said it best:






Shut Up and Sing.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are prone to posting wrong information why is now any different?
Click to expand...



Ted Nugent Quotes - Ted Nugent Quotations, Famous Sayings

Ted Nugent's Greatest Hits | PopWatch | EW.com

Top 10 grossest Ted Nugent quotes ever


----------



## bigrebnc1775

snjmom said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause? The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Slavery was the only thing that sparked the war. Period. Read the articles of secession. There was no other reason.
> 
> 
> Amazing that 150 years later, revisionists continue to assert the right of the government to make people property.
Click to expand...


I'm sure those blacks who fought for the south were fighting to remain slaves.
I sure the Native Guards of New Orleans would call you an idiot.
I'm sure the 50,000 to 100,000 southern blacks would spit in your face.
I am sure those Northern soldiers who were forced to fight with black of the north were really happy to do it. But then you would have too do some research to understand the view of the 19th century people .


----------



## Peach

The T said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was publicly declared in the statements of secession?
> 
> Tarriffs? Or the right of the states to continue slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North at the time was more industrialized than the South.
> 
> Unfair advantage...
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Not just an "unfair advantage"; this was part of the reason for the war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are prone to posting wrong information why is now any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent Quotes - Ted Nugent Quotations, Famous Sayings
> 
> Ted Nugent's Greatest Hits | PopWatch | EW.com
> 
> Top 10 grossest Ted Nugent quotes ever
Click to expand...


He's not talking about Ted Nugent .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my stance again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait until he starts telling you what a phoey you are...
Click to expand...


I'm sure that's coming.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

AmericanFirst said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crossed the line......what about bill mayher, or all those other lefty butt kissers when they open their pie holes and say stupid stuff?* I am so tired of the libtard  "We are better than thou" mentality.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are prone to posting wrong information why is now any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent Quotes - Ted Nugent Quotations, Famous Sayings
> 
> Ted Nugent's Greatest Hits | PopWatch | EW.com
> 
> Top 10 grossest Ted Nugent quotes ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not talking about Ted Nugent .
Click to expand...


I was looking at the thread title. The Civil War was also a conflict between an agrarian economy, and the beginnings of industrialization. Northern "wage slavery" was no utopia for "free" workers. Most jobs paid barely enough to live on, no protection for workers either. Become ill, or unable to work-out the door one went. Child labor was also allowed in many Northern states.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

AmericanFirst said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  He's a rabid nut-case and his music, well, flat out sucks.  They did those concert-goers a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> They could do us a big favor and ban obamaturd from making his stupid lying speeches.
Click to expand...

Yeah....you *Teabaggers* were _always_ plugged-into "the truth". 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETqX3DRtZtU]60 Minutes: George W. Bush Sought to -Find A Way- to Invade Iraq - YouTube[/ame]
*
​


----------



## Dick Tuck

The T said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a single article of secession that didn't make abolition the number one cause? The War of Southern Aggression was all about white supremacy, no matter what the revisionists claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was PART of it...it was about States telling the Federal Government to 'butt out'. Slavery was a side issue.
> 
> However? The Founders DID know that slavery would have to be dealt with sooner or later.
> 
> In order to get the Southern States onboard with the Constitution?
> 
> They came up with the 3/5ths Compromise regarding apportionment.
> 
> States rights and tariffs (commerce) sparked the war.
Click to expand...


It was the dominant part of every single article of secession.  Fuck your revisionism.  The Southern States pissed on the Constitution with the Dred Scott decision and Bloody Kansas.  They pissed on the Constitution when they attacked the property of the American people at Sumpter.


----------



## Immanuel

zeke said:


> Funny to here you cons think Nuggie is such a good, talented performer.
> 
> Maybe the commanding general just thought that not only does his politics suck, his music sucks as well. And the commanding general didn't want his men and women listening to sucky music on his base.
> 
> So Teddy boy can kiss the Generals ass and get the fuk outta dodge,  is what I think the General is saying. Good for the General. Standing up for his principals.



Actually, if you had read even the quote from the OP, you would have known that it was a decision based upon his politics.  

Here, let me point out the pertinent sentence:



> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.



that clearly shows that it was a political decision despite the two-faced lie that followed it:



> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.



I have rarely seen two so obviously contradictory statements made by... well, hell, by anyone at all.

Immie


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Zander said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Liberal liar. Nugent said both of those things- but at completely different times- not the way is presented.
Click to expand...

....And, it was probably _just_ the meth talkin'.​


----------



## tinydancer

Nugent doesn't do drugs. His only addiction has been to sex. And to hunting of course.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent Quotes - Ted Nugent Quotations, Famous Sayings
> 
> Ted Nugent's Greatest Hits | PopWatch | EW.com
> 
> Top 10 grossest Ted Nugent quotes ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not talking about Ted Nugent .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the thread title. The Civil War was also a conflict between an agrarian economy, and the beginnings of industrialization. Northern "wage slavery" was no utopia for "free" workers. Most jobs paid barely enough to live on, no protection for workers either. Become ill, or unable to work-out the door one went. Child labor was also allowed in many Northern states.
Click to expand...


A slave in the south was a little bit better off than the wage slave of the north. The company had hold of the wage slave of the north because they did not make enough money to pay for their credit with the company store and if you owed the company store you could not leave that company.

You had to house yourself put clothes on your back take care of yourself if you were hurt or sick. At least the slave had food on his table clothes on his back and if he became hurt or sick he wasn't kicked out because he couldn't pay for his house and he had food on his table. Sad either one couldn't freely move about.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not talking about Ted Nugent .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the thread title. The Civil War was also a conflict between an agrarian economy, and the beginnings of industrialization. Northern "wage slavery" was no utopia for "free" workers. Most jobs paid barely enough to live on, no protection for workers either. Become ill, or unable to work-out the door one went. Child labor was also allowed in many Northern states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A slave in the south was a little bit better off than the wage slave of the north. The company had hold of the wage slave of the north because they did not make enough money to pay for their credit with the company store and if you owed the company store you could not leave that company.
> 
> You had to house yourself put clothes on your back take care of yourself if you were hurt or sick. At least the slave had food on his table clothes on his back and if he became hurt or sick he wasn't kicked out because he couldn't pay for his house and he had food on his table. Sad either one couldn't freely move about.
Click to expand...


It would depend on the slave owner; for the most part however, Northern "wage slavery" was certainly not a "free" existence. Workers were often OWNED by the companies.......16 Tons is often called the first "protest" song.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

tinydancer said:


> Nugent doesn't do drugs. His only addiction has been to sex. And to hunting of course.



What's the difference? He's still hunting white tail?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

ABikerSailor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I didn't know REO was still doing concerts. Saw both of those groups in the 70s in concert. great shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Styx and ZZ Topp when I was training at Ft. Jackson, 1976.
> 
> From what I remember, they put on a great show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over in Memphis TN, sometime in the mid 80's I remember being really upset that Steppenwolf had to cancel their concert because their lead singer had a cold.  They were supposed to perform on my birthday.
> 
> However........................
> 
> Later on that summer, Steppenwolf decided to come back, but it was only for the troops (and civilians who had base privledges).  And, in retrospect, that USO show was even better than the one on my birthday, because if I'd seen them then, it would have cost me around 40 bucks.  At the base hangar of NATTC?  5 bucks.
> 
> And the concert ROCKED!
Click to expand...

*Steppenwolf* was my first concert, *ever!!* 

It was the Fall/Autumn o' '68....at the Water Street Armory; Scranton, PA.

The opening-band was *Hydralic Peach!!!* LOL!!! They had a lead-singer who sounded (almost, exactly) like Janis Joplin.

I think tickets were around $3.75

*

*John Kay* always had a pretty-cool bio.....



> *Joachim Fritz Krauledat*



.....for being a _left-wing agitator_.....but, not everyone's hip-enough to be an *Aries!* 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-7uwshsfFI]Steppenwolf - Monster - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg3uZRX2R_0]Don't step on the grass sam - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the thread title. The Civil War was also a conflict between an agrarian economy, and the beginnings of industrialization. Northern "wage slavery" was no utopia for "free" workers. Most jobs paid barely enough to live on, no protection for workers either. Become ill, or unable to work-out the door one went. Child labor was also allowed in many Northern states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slave in the south was a little bit better off than the wage slave of the north. The company had hold of the wage slave of the north because they did not make enough money to pay for their credit with the company store and if you owed the company store you could not leave that company.
> 
> You had to house yourself put clothes on your back take care of yourself if you were hurt or sick. At least the slave had food on his table clothes on his back and if he became hurt or sick he wasn't kicked out because he couldn't pay for his house and he had food on his table. Sad either one couldn't freely move about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would depend on the slave owner; for the most part however, Northern "wage slavery" was certainly not a "free" existence. Workers were often OWNED by the companies.......16 Tons is often called the first "protest" song.
Click to expand...


Too many people have been taught the Uncle Tom's cabin version of the south. Were  some slaves mistreated? Yes they were. But why would someone invest a lot of money into  a slave just to cause it harm?


----------



## Immanuel

Dr Grump said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Dixie Chicks dis president - unpatriotic has beens
> Ted disses president - patriot
> 
> The warped mind of neocon whackjobs at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dixie Chicks were never cancelled from any venue that I know of for Natalie shooting her mouth off.
> 
> She dissed their base. People just decided to no longer go to their concerts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were banned from radio stations....
> 
> They did not diss their base, they dissed a moron...That aside, I like them, and I am nto their base...shrug,,,
> 
> Stop making excuses for the motor mouth from Detroit....He is getting what he sows...
Click to expand...


They did dis their base.  And I didn't like them long before Maines opened her mouth.  I listen to Country Music and from the time they came out with the song, "Good-bye Earl" (long before the incident) I would turn the radio off if any of their songs were played.  Radio stations had every right to play their music if desired.  I had every right to turn the radio off if they did.

Radio stations also had every right not to play their music after the incident.  Just as Fort Knox has every right not to engage Ted Nugent if the staff at Fort Knox does not want him there for whatever reason.

The Dixie Chicks were not an issue of "free speech".  The firing of Whoopie Goldberg was not an issue of "free speech".  These were private matters between two parties in a contract.

The Nugent issue is not really a free speech issue either, but it is border line only because a branch of the federal government is a party of the contract.

Immie


----------



## Mr. Shaman

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Hank Williams, Jr. will be there...?
> 
> I hope the Dixie Chicks are invited.  They are great American patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> The dixie chicks are idiots. Then I can see where you would love them. *Hank Jr and Ted have more class then them* three....
Click to expand...

Yeah....so _classy_ they qualify for VIP-seating at all the best dog-fights.






*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLBgmbXBOb8]Dixie Chicks - Travelin' Soldier - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Liability

Seawytch said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.



But you were fine with Booooooosh Derangement Syndrome or Palin Deerangement Syndrome.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A slave in the south was a little bit better off than the wage slave of the north. The company had hold of the wage slave of the north because they did not make enough money to pay for their credit with the company store and if you owed the company store you could not leave that company.
> 
> You had to house yourself put clothes on your back take care of yourself if you were hurt or sick. At least the slave had food on his table clothes on his back and if he became hurt or sick he wasn't kicked out because he couldn't pay for his house and he had food on his table. Sad either one couldn't freely move about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would depend on the slave owner; for the most part however, Northern "wage slavery" was certainly not a "free" existence. Workers were often OWNED by the companies.......16 Tons is often called the first "protest" song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many people have been taught the Uncle Tom's cabin version of the south. Were  some slaves mistreated? Yes they were. But why would someone invest a lot of money into  a slave just to cause it harm?
Click to expand...


Slaves were not humans to some in the South, nor were factory workers humans to some in the North. While a slave killing a non slave was a much more serious crime than a plantation owner killing a slave in the South, other plantation owners often took revenge. Not just because of the threat of slave rebellion, but to place emphasis on the value of the labor. 

In Northern "wage slavery", an injured child worker could be left to die for example, as the factory owner owed no "duty of care", IN SOME STATES.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you were fine with Booooooosh Derangement Syndrome or Palin Deerangement Syndrome.
Click to expand...


Were you?  Are you admitting that the defense of Nugent on this is ODS, or are you now embracing something you once considered idiocy?


----------



## The T

tinydancer said:


> Nugent doesn't do drugs. His only addiction has been to sex. And to hunting of course.


 
Ted Nugent is the Lead Spokeman for _*D.A R E.*_



A recipient of numerous commendations from law enforcement agencies nationwide, Ted has been lauded for his Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids and Freedom's Angels, work as a national spokesman for* D.A.R.E.,* and as Ambassador for Big Brothers Big Sisters and the Pass It On-Mentors Program.

*Ted, White, and Blue*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would depend on the slave owner; for the most part however, Northern "wage slavery" was certainly not a "free" existence. Workers were often OWNED by the companies.......16 Tons is often called the first "protest" song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many people have been taught the Uncle Tom's cabin version of the south. Were  some slaves mistreated? Yes they were. But why would someone invest a lot of money into  a slave just to cause it harm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slaves were not humans to some in the South, nor were factory workers humans to some in the North. While a slave killing a non slave was a much more serious crime than a plantation owner killing a slave in the South, other plantation owners often took revenge. Not just because of the threat of slave rebellion, but to place emphasis on the value of the labor.
> 
> In Northern "wage slavery", an injured child worker could be left to die for example, as the factory owner owed no "duty of care", IN SOME STATES.
Click to expand...


Slaves/ blacks weren't considered human to some in the north.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many people have been taught the Uncle Tom's cabin version of the south. Were  some slaves mistreated? Yes they were. But why would someone invest a lot of money into  a slave just to cause it harm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaves were not humans to some in the South, nor were factory workers humans to some in the North. While a slave killing a non slave was a much more serious crime than a plantation owner killing a slave in the South, other plantation owners often took revenge. Not just because of the threat of slave rebellion, but to place emphasis on the value of the labor.
> 
> In Northern "wage slavery", an injured child worker could be left to die for example, as the factory owner owed no "duty of care", IN SOME STATES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slaves/ blacks weren't considered human to some in the north.
Click to expand...


Yes, nor were immigrants from certain countries. The North had no moral superiority when it came down to profit vs. decency.


----------



## The T

Seawytch said:


> I am continually amazed at the depth of Obama Derangement Syndrome. It is so pervasive that people reflexively defend someone as vile as Ted Nugent.


 
As lead Spokesman for D A R E and lauded by several Law enforcement agencies for teaching kids a better way...is _vile?_

_REALLY Gracie?_


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> that clearly shows that it was a political decision



Not necessarily, as already noted, a president is both a political figure and the C-in-C, one would need to provide evidence the decision was predicated on the former. 

The statement is contradictory as to rationale, however - was Nugent not allowed to attend due to his statements concerning the C-in-C or because his statements could be construed as partisan?  

In any event, one would need to establish that Major General Smith was an Obama supporter, that Smith wanted to silence political opposition, and that Nugent was prohibited from performing accordingly. Without such evidence it cant be stated the decision was political. 

And its also been established that the decision  whatever the motive or rationale  was in no way a violation of free speech or placed liberty in jeopardy, as the OP incorrectly contends.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Wry Catcher said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks ring a bell?  The right wing went hysterical over a rather benign comment by lead vocalist Maines who said:
> 
> "we don't want this war, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States (George W. Bush) is from Texas".
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7RSHzUvRWQ]Primetime Live, Landslide: The Dixie Chicks 1/5 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

geauxtohell said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what Nugent says is just shtick.  He is an entertainer after all.
> 
> But the military can't endorse someone who has publically been disrespectful of the CINC.
> 
> Regardless of who occupies the White House.
> 
> Cons can't wrap their heads around that because they think the military is some sort of GOP auxiliary.
> 
> 
> 
> It's neither party's auxiliary, as it should be.
> 
> 
> I just think the hysterics over Nugent are too funny for words!
> 
> I think he is awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree with the first.
> 
> Personally, I find Nugent dishonest and dull.
> 
> *Do you really think he never smoked pot in the 60s and 70s?*
Click to expand...


That's what the brochure says.......*now*.​


> *October 1977*​
> "I was extremely antidrug as Ive always been, but I snorted some crystal methedrine. Talk about one wounded motherfucker. *A guy put up four lines, and it was for all four of us, but I didnt know and Im vacuuming that poop right up.* I was a walking, talking hunk of human poop. I was six-foot-three of sin."
> 
> *Chickenhawk Down*​



Yeah.....he was _really_ a *drug-virgin*.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Bigfoot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called 'tolerant' are turning out to be _not so much..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i never bought into the notion Socialists/Progressives were tolerant. I knew that was B.S. all along. Socialists/Progressives do not stand up for Free Speech. In fact, no other Socialists/Communists on this earth do either. So why do so many think our Socialists here would be so different? They are what they are. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Liberals and Progressives are *some of the most hateful people a person will ever run into.*
Click to expand...

.....Until you're old-enough to leave you backyard.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdNHGb7uaJI]The True Story of Matthew Shepard 'A Victim of Hate' ( R.I.P ) - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=50r0CnKq7_k[/ame]
*
​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Has any of the usual rw dittoheads been able to say why a concert promoter or a concert goer should be forced to pay for or listen to anything they don''t want listen to?

Nugent is a foul piece of shit but he has the right to spout hate if he wants to. He does not have the right to talk about shooting the president of the United States because, as he said, he's a "coyote on the couch". Nor does he have the right poach wildlife. 

And, none of should be forced to support that.

Deal with it.


----------



## The T

luddly.neddite said:


> Has any of the usual _*rw dittoheads*_ been able to say why a concert promoter or a concert goer should be forced to pay for or listen to anything they don''t want listen to?
> 
> Nugent is a foul piece of shit but he has the right to spout hate if he wants to. He does not have the right to talk about shooting the president of the United States because, as he said, he's a "coyote on the couch". Nor does he have the right poach wildlife.
> 
> And, none of should be forced to support that.
> 
> Deal with it.


 
Credability issue there Nerdite?

Project much? Fax Machine in fult tilt?

*Idiot*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr. Shaman said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks ring a bell?  The right wing went hysterical over a rather benign comment by lead vocalist Maines who said:
> 
> "we don't want this war, this violence, and we're ashamed that the President of the United States (George W. Bush) is from Texas".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7RSHzUvRWQ]Primetime Live, Landslide: The Dixie Chicks 1/5 - YouTube[/ame]​
Click to expand...


They had every right to state that opinion and the rw's had every right to disagree, to  not buy their music or pay for their concerts.

Sorry, rw's but this is still the United States and you still cannot shut up those who disagree with you. The SCOTUS may well put an end to that though.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Interpol said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stuff like this that reminds me at times that our national psyche is so easily bruised by utter bullshit.
> 
> It's like you say something wrong, then you have to go away for awhile before you can come back.
> 
> So retarded.
> 
> I understand that the First Amendment has consequences in the open market. When sponsors pulled away from Rush Limbaugh, it's because they want to be able to sell their stuff to anybody, not just some people, or preferred people, or whatever.
> 
> The Dixie Chicks should be able to say what they want to say, and if you like their music you should be able to differentiate between being fans of their music, but not so much their politics.
> 
> Same with Nugent. His politics are extreme while his music is straight-up, mainstream rock. So what, though? He's the one in the lineup who happened to say a stupid thing in an oversensitive country where both extremes cry over every little thing.
> 
> He should be able to just be in the lineup and if there are people in attendance who'd like to wave signs of disapproval, they should be able to do so, and other people who feel like they should leave while he plays as their form of protest, than that's what they should do.
> 
> Grow up, America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, but my point is that it wasn't like Nugent does this in his shows. He made those comments in an interview.
> 
> The result is a pre-emptive strike that basically says, "Out of fear for what you might say at this show, we're booting your ass out".
> 
> I think what the Major General decided was just, but I don't think it was powerful. I mean, why not just have your people talk to his people and be like, "Hey man, this thing that's happening is more about putting on a good show for these folks, minus the politics, okay?", and I'm sure Nugent's people woulda been like, "Got it".
Click to expand...


Speaking as somone who attended a concert where Nugent was at once (got in for free, friend of mine was working the festival, and there were like 5 bands there), yes, he does speak about his politics, usually halfway through the show.

And, the comments he said in 2008 about Obama and Clinton?  Those comments were said while he was performing at a concert as well.

I think the base commander did the right thing.


----------



## Immanuel

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> &#8230;that clearly shows that it was a political decision&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, as already noted, a president is both a political figure and the C-in-C, one would need to provide evidence the decision was predicated on the former.
> 
> The statement is contradictory as to rationale, however - was Nugent not allowed to attend due to his statements concerning the C-in-C or because his statements could be construed as partisan?
> 
> In any event, one would need to establish that Major General Smith was an Obama supporter, that Smith wanted to silence political opposition, and that Nugent was prohibited from performing accordingly. Without such evidence it can&#8217;t be stated the decision was political.
> 
> And it&#8217;s also been established that the decision &#8211; whatever the motive or rationale &#8211; was in no way a violation of &#8216;free speech&#8217; or placed liberty in jeopardy, as the OP incorrectly contends.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but you are wrong.  It doesn't matter whether or not the Major General is a supporter of President Obama.  As Mr. Brus very clearly stated, the decision was made based upon the disparaging remarks of Ted Nugent.  That right there makes it a political reason.  There is no way around it.  The decision was made for political reasons.

The entire staff at Fort Knox may very well agree with Ted Nugent, but if Mr. Brus is telling the truth that the decision was made due to the disparaging remarks, then it was a political decision.  

There is no way around that.  It wasn't made because the Major General thinks Nugent's music sucks.  It wasn't made because Ted Nugent once dated the Major General's daughter and they broke up.  It was made because of the political remarks made by Ted Nugent.  

How anyone can state that it was not political when the announcement very clearly says it was political is literally beyond me.

Edit: and for the record there is nothing wrong with it being a political decision.


Immie


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not totally against legalizing weed, just so you know.
> 
> But, from a personal safety experience, *I have no - zero - desire to work with anyone who uses cannabis on a regular basis, and totally support drug screening for it..*
Click to expand...

Nothin' like a little-extra/effortless job-security, for *yourself*, right*??*


----------



## tinydancer

Ted's always been anti drug. Every thing you guys put up is a lie. You don't sit in a tree stand for days on end and do meth.

Oh and by the way, you can't just do recreational meth. You do it. You're toast. You're an addict.  How do I know this? I grew up in the meth capitol of Canada at the time.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Peach said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liquor & timber industries do not want marijuana, and hemp as competitors either.
Click to expand...


....No-to-mention the......



> ......*synthetic-fiber industry**.*



*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJCFRc5F_7A]"Hemp for Victory" (Full Film) - 1942 War Propaganda Film Asking Farmers To Grow Hemp - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfv7-Xl3K9U[/ame]
*
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=VakzRI8-hl4[/ame]​


----------



## tinydancer

ABikerSailor said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the rules are a wee bit different when you're on a miltary base.  A base commander is responsible for what happens on his base, and if he allowed Nugent to show up and say stupid shit against the President, he's held responsible for the disrespect if it's shown, as well as the one that is gonna take the ass chewing.
> 
> Hate to tell you, but free speech is pretty limited on a military installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, but my point is that it wasn't like Nugent does this in his shows. He made those comments in an interview.
> 
> The result is a pre-emptive strike that basically says, "Out of fear for what you might say at this show, we're booting your ass out".
> 
> I think what the Major General decided was just, but I don't think it was powerful. I mean, why not just have your people talk to his people and be like, "Hey man, this thing that's happening is more about putting on a good show for these folks, minus the politics, okay?", and I'm sure Nugent's people woulda been like, "Got it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking as somone who attended a concert where Nugent was at once (got in for free, friend of mine was working the festival, and there were like 5 bands there), yes, he does speak about his politics, usually halfway through the show.
> 
> And, the comments he said in 2008 about Obama and Clinton?  Those comments were said while he was performing at a concert as well.
> 
> I think the base commander did the right thing.
Click to expand...


Well hell's frozen over because I agree. I think the base commander took the appropriate action.

Especially since the one facebook marine is now being discharged for dissing the CIC, His crime.

He's tea party.

Teddly has the right to go nutso verbally on the President. But the Fort Knox Commander was absolutely right not to comprimise the integrity of the base. Sp? on the fly here.


----------



## The T

tinydancer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, but my point is that it wasn't like Nugent does this in his shows. He made those comments in an interview.
> 
> The result is a pre-emptive strike that basically says, "Out of fear for what you might say at this show, we're booting your ass out".
> 
> I think what the Major General decided was just, but I don't think it was powerful. I mean, why not just have your people talk to his people and be like, "Hey man, this thing that's happening is more about putting on a good show for these folks, minus the politics, okay?", and I'm sure Nugent's people woulda been like, "Got it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as somone who attended a concert where Nugent was at once (got in for free, friend of mine was working the festival, and there were like 5 bands there), yes, he does speak about his politics, usually halfway through the show.
> 
> And, the comments he said in 2008 about Obama and Clinton? Those comments were said while he was performing at a concert as well.
> 
> I think the base commander did the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell's frozen over because I agree. I think the base commander took the appropriate action.
> 
> Especially since the one facebook marine is now being discharged for dissing the CIC, His crime.
> 
> He's tea party.
> 
> Teddly has the right to go nutso verbally on the President. But the Fort Knox Commander was absolutely right not to comprimise the integrity of the base. Sp? on the fly here.
Click to expand...

 
Even after he was cleared BY the Secret Service...meh...the decision was probably made before that happened.

Ted will press on, and I will be there to back him.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It's the least he could do after refusing to serve his courtry during wartime.  He knew he wouldn't be risking his life on stage.  Many, many female celebrities have done the same thing, many, many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what Injun...as a warrior myself I think every man has the right to go or not go to war...it is his choice. I chose to go, if one of my sons chose not to go, I would support him 100%. *You calling people chickenhawks* (to me) *means nothing other then you are a fool.*
Click to expand...


You *actively*-support *PRO-War** cowards????*







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFGit_tZDqs]Generation Chickenhawk: With The College Republicans - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The T said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any of the usual _*rw dittoheads*_ been able to say why a concert promoter or a concert goer should be forced to pay for or listen to anything they don''t want listen to?
> 
> Nugent is a foul piece of shit but he has the right to spout hate if he wants to. He does not have the right to talk about shooting the president of the United States because, as he said, he's a "coyote on the couch". Nor does he have the right poach wildlife.
> 
> And, none of should be forced to support that.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credability issue there Nerdite?
> 
> Project much? Fax Machine in fult tilt?
> 
> *Idiot*
Click to expand...


Exactly what part of what I wrote do you disagree with?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1x87xgJ_Dc]Fractured Fairytales intro - YouTube[/ame]​


Si modo said:


> Well, a habitual smoker blew up my laboratory in grad school.  He smoked at lunch, almost every day.
> 
> And, he blew up the lab I worked in later that evening from a bad reaction set-up he made mid-afternoon.  We did not screen for drugs.  Had we done so, I have little doubt he would not have made the error that cost hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of damage, let alone the research time lost.
> 
> Thankfully, no on was in that lab when it blew. If they had survived, they would have been critically injured.   Thankfully no one in the community was hurt, either.


----------



## The T

luddly.neddite said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any of the usual _*rw dittoheads*_ been able to say why a concert promoter or a concert goer should be forced to pay for or listen to anything they don''t want listen to?
> 
> Nugent is a foul piece of shit but he has the right to spout hate if he wants to. He does not have the right to talk about shooting the president of the United States because, as he said, he's a "coyote on the couch". Nor does he have the right poach wildlife.
> 
> And, none of should be forced to support that.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credability issue there Nerdite?
> 
> Project much? Fax Machine in fult tilt?
> 
> *Idiot*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what part of what I wrote do you disagree with?
Click to expand...

 
I guess bolded fonts mean zero to you?

Whatever...you're a nutcase.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

AmericanFirst said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has admitted to it, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Some of the best proponents of the dangers of substance abuse are those who used in the past, in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is substance abuse. Bullshit to think otherwise.
Click to expand...

No....it's still a plant.

I'm guessin' you were no Biology Major.





*Stupid Fuckin' Teabaggers*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

ABikerSailor said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that the best counselors for drug and alcohol problems are the ones that have experienced it and recovered, because they know the path as well as the way out of the woods.
> 
> The only issue I have with your post is that you consider use of cannabis "substance abuse".  The only reason cannabis is illegal is because of a racist cop named Anslinger who didn't like Blacks and Hispanics (the main consumers of the plant at the time).
> 
> Incidentally, there is NO PHYSICAL ADDICTION that can result from use of pot.  If you try to take the psychological addictive track?  Well, if you go that route, so can gambling, shopping, and co-dependency.
> 
> If Nugent used pot, so what?  It should be legal anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is substance abuse. Bullshit to think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even have the foggiest idea of what you're talking about do you?  Substance abuse is when you use a substance to the point where it has a bad impact on your life.
> 
> However................pot laws ARE racism personified.  Look up Anslinger sometime.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXDg-BhMrjU]The Scare Tactics and Ignorance that Made Marijuana Illegal! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

AmericanFirst said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  But it does hate Jews and certain Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it, you vile beast.  I have nothing against Jews - except Netanyahu and his hardliners.  I literally hate no one, but I strongly detest them for what they have done to the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The palestinians started and deserve it, they are the invaders
Click to expand...

Ah, yes.....it was the *Palestinians* who'd moved, en mass, from Europe....to Israel.





*Stupid Fuckin' Teabaggers*

*

You have any problems with _big_ words, *Skippy???*​



> *The British Mandate Of Palestine*​
> "During World War I, most Jews supported the Germans because they were fighting the Russians who were regarded as the Jews' main enemy. In Britain, the government sought Jewish support for the war effort for a variety of reasons including an erroneous antisemitic perception of "Jewish power" over the Ottoman Empire's Young Turks movement, and a desire to secure American Jewish support for US intervention on Britain's behalf.
> 
> There was already sympathy for the aims of Zionism in the British government, including the Prime-Minister Lloyd-George. In late 1917, as the British Army (including a mainly Zionist Jewish Legion) drove the Turks out of Palestine, the British foreign minister, Lord Balfour sent a letter to Lord Rothschild. The letter subsequently became known as the Balfour Declaration of 1917. It stated that the British Government "view[ed] with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people".
> 
> In 1918 Chaim Weizmann, president of the British Zionist Federation, formed a Zionist Commission, which went to Palestine to promote Zionist objectives there.
> 
> The combination of Jewish immigration and the terms of the Mandate led to Arab rioting in 1920 and 1921. In response, the British authorities enacted a system of immigration quotas. Exceptions were made for Jews with over 1,000 pounds in cash (roughly 100,000 pounds at year 2000 rates), or Jewish professionals with over 500 pounds. Arab attacks on isolated Jewish settlements and the British failure to protect them led to the creation of the Haganah ("Defense"), a mainly socialist underground Jewish militia dedicated to defending Jewish settlements."



So far, *Skippy*, you don't know shit about *Biology* OR *History*.

Any chance you're home-schooled??


----------



## Peevishnky

How is it that whenever someone says anything that opposes the Left or Obama, it is deemed an outrage, hate speech, or racism...whatever? But turn that scenario around and it becomes great journalism, investigative reporting, or renowned literary works. Please...outrage, hatred, and racism lives in the hearts of those who are the most focused on it, because you want to keep it alive and hide behind the smoke and mirrors to keep your true self from becoming exposed. Ted said what he felt, So what? Some disagree. So what? That's what we do in America.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Clementine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did learn that, though most quickly forgave him for the Fluke comments.   Anyone needing $3,000 for a few years worth of birth control is a slut.   Sorry.
Click to expand...

I think most people recognize what's (actually) going-on, when some* Gay*-dude (who keeps getting married, to deflect from _his preferences_) is....



> ....[URL="http://pssht.com/biography/rush_limbaugh.html"]*continually-trashing the opposite-sex**[/URL].*


----------



## Peach

Peevishnky said:


> How is it that whenever someone says anything that opposes the Left or Obama, it is deemed an outrage, hate speech, or racism...whatever? But turn that scenario around and it becomes great journalism, investigative reporting, or renowned literary works. Please...outrage, hatred, and racism lives in the hearts of those who are the most focused on it, because you want to keep it alive and hide behind the smoke and mirrors to keep your true self from becoming exposed. Ted said what he felt, So what? Some disagree. So what? That's what we do in America.



Wonder why he was 4F..............................had to be the psychological exam.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

JoeB131 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, *expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular*.)
Click to expand...

Yeah.....that's a lie, alright.​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Ousted Ted = Censorship & Tyranny.



Incorrect, as its neither; Nugent has no right to perform in every venue, public or private. This in no way censors what his is saying. 



> How is it that whenever someone says anything that opposes the Left or Obama, it is deemed an outrage, hate speech, or racism...whatever? But turn that scenario around and it becomes great journalism, investigative reporting, or renowned literary works. Please...outrage, hatred, and racism lives in the hearts of those who are the most focused on it, because you want to keep it alive and hide behind the smoke and mirrors to keep your true self from becoming exposed. Ted said what he felt, So what? Some disagree. So what? That's what we do in America.


And Nugent not being allowed to perform in no way changes that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are prone to posting wrong information why is now any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No I am not,stop lying terrorist.
Click to expand...


Again you are prone to giving out wrong information why is now any difference?
Within this post you are giving out wrong information without any proof.
Lying and terrorist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my stance again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree with dixie chicks but agree with ted and support him......
> 
> That's the simple version......
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...


I think you better back up there sport.
I said I have no issues with what they said. But I have issues with where they made there comment. So tell another lie.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

tinydancer said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why you use old rocks as a moniker fucking thick dumb head is as hard as a rock. Teds comment was a line in the sand comment. It's something I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have said it many time just shows how utterly stupid you are. Nugent literally shit his pants when he had the oppertunity to serve. Now he runs around spouting the far right nonsense and putting on the tough act. He is a coward, and those that follow his line are the same.
> 
> Patriotism is what you do, not flap yap that costs you nothing. Those of us with that peice of paper, dd214, that says honorable understand that. Someone that has that has the right to spout off. People like Nugent, and a number of other prominent people of his type, do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching left wingers now defining patriotism and being pro Vietnam War all to attempt to smear Ted.
Click to expand...

No.....we still *FUCKED-OVER* the *Vietnamese*, alright.....

*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT90Qu55O4U]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 2 - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erf52WGnM4g]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 3 - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMhaypD5wU]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 4 - YouTube[/ame]

*

.....But, that doesn't change the fact *Nugent* is a *gutless, loud-mouthed coward*.....trying to pose as the next *John Wayne*, that *other*.....



> ....*gutless, loud-mouthed coward*.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent Quotes - Ted Nugent Quotations, Famous Sayings
> 
> Ted Nugent's Greatest Hits | PopWatch | EW.com
> 
> Top 10 grossest Ted Nugent quotes ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not talking about Ted Nugent .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am.....like I said context matters
Click to expand...


The subject was about the Confederate battle flag and white rappers.


Plasmaball said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist remarks I have posted, here AGAIN:
> On the Confederate Flag:
> Those politically correct motherfuckers can take the flag down but I am
> going to wear it forever.
> 
> On South Africans:
> Apartheid isn`t that cut and dry. All men are not created equal.
> 
> 
> them. They are still people of the earth, but they are different. They still
> put bones in their noses, they still walk around naked, they wipe their
> butts with their hands &#65533; These are different people.
> 
> 
> I use the word ****** a lot
> because I hang around with a lot of *******.
> [edit]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the confederate flag is not inherently racist.  We can't erase history.
> 
> As far as saying "******" is concerned, then all white rappers are also racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context and intent matters. Naturally you would get it wrong, and here you are making excuses for a racist comment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just asking, T, were you this upset when the Dixie Chicks were shunned for expressing their views?
> 
> I personally have no problem with either, really. (I found the Chicks to be kind of obnoxious, expecially Maines gloating when the war turned unpopular.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. *Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.  Plain and simple.*
Click to expand...

Yeah.....*that's* a fuckin' lie, too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYyIOYEewxY]What Natalie Maines thinks of George W. Bush - YouTube[/ame]

**

A *complete fool* would be *Bill O'Lielly*.......

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKftpGB03vU[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call them what they were. A bunch of rich guys who didn't want to pay their taxes for a war that they beneifted from....
> 
> Unlike Nugent, who was a limited talent to start with.
> 
> Maybe we can just get him a slot on "Celebrity Apprentice" with all the other has-beens so he'll shut up.  Can't be less crazy than Gary Busey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't hunt. Nuge is a legend  for far more than cat scratch fever. *He's the best bow hunter I've ever witnessed.*
Click to expand...


How difficult can that be, when the "wildlife" is fenced-in on your property, or.....in *The DICK; Cheney's* case.....while someone is holding-down your "kill"?​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree with dixie chicks but agree with ted and support him......
> 
> That's the simple version......
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better back up there sport.
> I said I have no issues with what they said. But I have issues with where they made there comment. So tell another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not lying,I said it that was the simple version....man change your tampon.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking liar. Here's your comment



Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and here is the hypocrisy. Both of you proving exactly what the problem is her,and at the sametime showing you are both hacks and frauds.
> 
> Don't give the dixie chicks any respect but respect nugent for his "line in the sand" comment.
> 
> Fuck you both for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Hypocrisy? and what fucking lie?
> The maingie bitch had a right to say what she said but I have an issue with where the bitch said it. Now what the fuck are you talking about stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
Click to expand...



Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call these people rabid right nut cases for making a line in the sand?
> 
> John Adams
> Samuel Adams
> Josiah Bartlett
> Carter Braxton
> Charles Carroll
> Samuel Chase
> Abraham Clark
> George Clymer
> William Ellery
> William Floyd
> Benjamin Franklin
> George Washington
> Francis Scott Key
> Elbridge Gerry
> Button Gwinnett
> Lyman Hall
> John Hancock (presiding)
> Benjamin Harrison
> John Hart
> Joseph Hewes
> Thomas Heyward, Jr.
> William Hooper
> Stephen Hopkins
> Francis Hopkinson
> Samuel Huntington
> Thomas Jefferson
> Francis Lightfoot Lee
> Richard Henry Lee
> Francis Lewis
> Philip Livingston
> Thomas Lynch, Jr.
> Thomas McKean
> Arthur Middleton
> Lewis Morris
> Robert Morris
> John Morton
> Thomas Nelson, Jr.
> William Paca
> Robert Treat Paine
> John Penn
> George Read
> Caesar Rodney
> George Ross
> Benjamin Rush
> Edward Rutledge
> Roger Sherman
> James Smith
> Richard Stockton
> Thomas Stone
> George Taylor
> Charles Thomson,
> Matthew Thornton
> George Walton
> William Whipple
> William Williams
> James Wilson
> John Witherspoon
> Oliver Wolcott
> George Wythe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You comparing these guys to Ted Nugent? Really? Your'e more desperate than I thought -and trust me, you seem plenty desperate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You god damn right  that's exactly what I am doing the founders of this country drew their line in the sand Just like the Americans of today should do. But a fucking foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown would be clueless about drawing the line in the sand and it's meaning
Click to expand...


Then you're a fucking moron...

Ted Nugent deserves to be said in the same sentence as Jefferson and Adams?? RATFLMAO...

I may be a subject, yet I am more free than you....go figure....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any of their dates being cancelled because of their political beliefs.
> 
> The dates that were cancelled were due to low ticket sales. It just made sense. *Natalie was a complete fool to have insulted their fan base.*  Plain and simple.
> 
> Liberals in NYC were just not going to turn out in droves to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
Click to expand...


Your definition of liberty is the problem though....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.



Because you are being disingenuous. Your fellow kin from duelling banjo country may fall for you simplistic bullshit, but you gotta bring your A game to the table.

It matters not where she said it. Ditto the Mouth from Detroit. It was what she said that pissed off the whackjobs, ditto what the talentless wonder from Detroit said...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are being disingenuous. Your fellow kin from duelling banjo country may fall for you simplistic bullshit, but you gotta bring your A game to the table.
> 
> It matters not where she said it. Ditto the Mouth from Detroit. It was what she said that pissed off the whackjobs, ditto what the talentless wonder from Detroit said...
Click to expand...


Fuck you foreigner you don't know me nor can you say what I mean.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nugent was a complete fool to say what he said. At the very least, a complete fool.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the quote of Give me liberty or give me death really fuck's with your mind and gives you that Butt Hurt feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of liberty is the problem though....
Click to expand...


Fuck you foreigner you are nothing but a subject of the crown when you are a free citizen come and talk.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You comparing these guys to Ted Nugent? Really? Your'e more desperate than I thought -and trust me, you seem plenty desperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You god damn right  that's exactly what I am doing the founders of this country drew their line in the sand Just like the Americans of today should do. But a fucking foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown would be clueless about drawing the line in the sand and it's meaning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're a fucking moron...
> 
> Ted Nugent deserves to be said in the same sentence as Jefferson and Adams?? RATFLMAO...
> 
> I may be a subject, yet I am more free than you....go figure....
Click to expand...


You're a foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown. Dude as long as I have life in my body and a gun in my hand I will be a free man. You will always be a subject of the crown.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You god damn right  that's exactly what I am doing the founders of this country drew their line in the sand Just like the Americans of today should do. But a fucking foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown would be clueless about drawing the line in the sand and it's meaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're a fucking moron...
> 
> Ted Nugent deserves to be said in the same sentence as Jefferson and Adams?? RATFLMAO...
> 
> I may be a subject, yet I am more free than you....go figure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a foreigner a SUBJECT of the crown. Dude as long as I have life in my body and a gun in my hand I will be a free man. You will always be a subject of the crown.
Click to expand...


Yet I am more free than you...go figure...shrug....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are being disingenuous. Your fellow kin from duelling banjo country may fall for you simplistic bullshit, but you gotta bring your A game to the table.
> 
> It matters not where she said it. Ditto the Mouth from Detroit. It was what she said that pissed off the whackjobs, ditto what the talentless wonder from Detroit said...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you foreigner you don't know me nor can you say what I mean.
Click to expand...


Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.

Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are being disingenuous. Your fellow kin from duelling banjo country may fall for you simplistic bullshit, but you gotta bring your A game to the table.
> 
> It matters not where she said it. Ditto the Mouth from Detroit. It was what she said that pissed off the whackjobs, ditto what the talentless wonder from Detroit said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you foreigner you don't know me nor can you say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.
> 
> Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...
Click to expand...


My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
 Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you foreigner you don't know me nor can you say what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.
> 
> Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
Click to expand...


I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you. 

When have I NOT said what I mean?

That's on you with regard to trust. There are many things I am - dishonest isn't one of them...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.
> 
> Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you.
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?...
Click to expand...




> I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you.



See where I know you better than you know yourself. You come across as an elitist fuck. And I know I am smarter than you. Fuck the grammar shit that is meaningless it's the outcome that shows who smart and who's not. You don't know me dumb ass and you never will.



> When have I NOT said what I mean?



MOST OF YOUR POST.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you.
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where I know you better than you know yourself. You come across as an elitist fuck. And I know I am smarter than you. Fuck the grammar shit that is meaningless it's the outcome that shows who smart and who's not. You don't know me dumb ass and you never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST OF YOUR POST.
Click to expand...


What grammar shit?

Mate, my 11 year old shows more smarts, insights and downright intelligence than 99.9% of the drivel you post.

You are a slave to your ideology. So while I am a subject (whatever you think that means), you are a slave...shrug...

So when I say George Bush is a moron, I don't mean it? Let me tell you something, I most certainly do....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an elitist. Just smarter than you.
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See where I know you better than you know yourself. You come across as an elitist fuck. And I know I am smarter than you. Fuck the grammar shit that is meaningless it's the outcome that shows who smart and who's not. You don't know me dumb ass and you never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have I NOT said what I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST OF YOUR POST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What grammar shit?
> 
> Mate, my 11 year old shows more smarts, insights and downright intelligence than 99.9% of the drivel you post.
> 
> You are a slave to your ideology. So while I am a subject (whatever you think that means), you are a slave...shrug...
> 
> So when I say George Bush is a moron, I don't mean it? Let me tell you something, I most certainly do....
Click to expand...




> Mate, my 11 year old shows more smarts, insights and downright intelligence than 99.9% of the drivel you post.


This ain't about your 11 year old I suggest you keep it out of the equation. As for your opinion of you I suggest that you prove it before I make another ass out of you again. Just because my evaluation of current event far surpasses yours does not make it drivel.



> You are a slave to your ideology


I believe in what I stand for. don't you? or do you only do as your handlers tell you? OH I forgot you're just a subject. I don't believe in America's two party system or it's government, I believe in the U.S. Constitution that is my ideology



> So when I say George Bush is a moron



You are a slave to the bush idea, but bush is gone he can't hurt you anymore.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree with dixie chicks but agree with ted and support him......
> 
> That's the simple version......
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better back up there sport.
> I said I have no issues with what they said. But I have issues with where they made there comment. So tell another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking liar. Here's your comment
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt matter where she said it. I am talking about your hypocrisy of your stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you agree with ted because its a stance you yourself have.
> Yet with the dixie chick I bet you disagree with her...seeing how you called her a bitch and all.
> 
> So to recap..antiobama ok! Antibush not ok.....or hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.


----------



## uscitizen

Roseanne Barr will no doubt sing the national anthem.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See where I know you better than you know yourself. You come across as an elitist fuck. And I know I am smarter than you. Fuck the grammar shit that is meaningless it's the outcome that shows who smart and who's not. You don't know me dumb ass and you never will.
> 
> 
> 
> MOST OF YOUR POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What grammar shit?
> 
> Mate, my 11 year old shows more smarts, insights and downright intelligence than 99.9% of the drivel you post.
> 
> You are a slave to your ideology. So while I am a subject (whatever you think that means), you are a slave...shrug...
> 
> So when I say George Bush is a moron, I don't mean it? Let me tell you something, I most certainly do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't about your 11 year old I suggest you keep it out of the equation. As for your opinion of you I suggest that you prove it before I make another ass out of you again. Just because my evaluation of current event far surpasses yours does not make it drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a slave to your ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in what I stand for. don't you? or do you only do as your handlers tell you? OH I forgot you're just a subject. I don't believe in America's two party system or it's government, I believe in the U.S. Constitution that is my ideology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I say George Bush is a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a slave to the bush idea, but bush is gone he can't hurt you anymore.
Click to expand...


From what I've seen, your knowledge of current events could be written on a postage stamp.

I believe in what I stand for too. Well, the constitution is flawed, too...no surprises there, it was written by men.

I am not a slave to Bush at all. I was giving you an example. You know what an example is, right?

As for me being a subject - I reiterate, yet I am freer than you...go figure...


----------



## del

The T said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as somone who attended a concert where Nugent was at once (got in for free, friend of mine was working the festival, and there were like 5 bands there), yes, he does speak about his politics, usually halfway through the show.
> 
> And, the comments he said in 2008 about Obama and Clinton? Those comments were said while he was performing at a concert as well.
> 
> I think the base commander did the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hell's frozen over because I agree. I think the base commander took the appropriate action.
> 
> Especially since the one facebook marine is now being discharged for dissing the CIC, His crime.
> 
> He's tea party.
> 
> Teddly has the right to go nutso verbally on the President. But the Fort Knox Commander was absolutely right not to comprimise the integrity of the base. Sp? on the fly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even after he was cleared BY the Secret Service...meh...the decision was probably made before that happened.
> 
> Ted will press on, and I will be there to back him.
Click to expand...


lucky him


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> What grammar shit?
> 
> Mate, my 11 year old shows more smarts, insights and downright intelligence than 99.9% of the drivel you post.
> 
> You are a slave to your ideology. So while I am a subject (whatever you think that means), you are a slave...shrug...
> 
> So when I say George Bush is a moron, I don't mean it? Let me tell you something, I most certainly do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't about your 11 year old I suggest you keep it out of the equation. As for your opinion of you I suggest that you prove it before I make another ass out of you again. Just because my evaluation of current event far surpasses yours does not make it drivel.
> 
> 
> I believe in what I stand for. don't you? or do you only do as your handlers tell you? OH I forgot you're just a subject. I don't believe in America's two party system or it's government, I believe in the U.S. Constitution that is my ideology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I say George Bush is a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a slave to the bush idea, but bush is gone he can't hurt you anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, your knowledge of current events could be written on a postage stamp.
> 
> I believe in what I stand for too. Well, the constitution is flawed, too...no surprises there, it was written by men.
> 
> I am not a slave to Bush at all. I was giving you an example. You know what an example is, right?
> 
> As for me being a subject - I reiterate, yet I am freer than you...go figure...
Click to expand...




> From what I've seen, your knowledge of current events could be written on a postage stamp.


Just because I say fuck the UN does not mean my knowledge of current events is limited. I bet you are pro muslim



> Well, the constitution is flawed



It was constructed as near perfect as you can get, has it been abused yes it has by Americans who think like you do. But of course a subject would say.



> I am not a slave to Bush at all. I was giving you an example. You know what an example is, right?



You are a slave too him because you keep bringing him into the subject even when he is no longer the president or is part of the executive equation. He can't hurt you anymore.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It was constructed as near perfect as you can get, has it been abused yes it has by Americans who think like you do. But of course a subject would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a slave to Bush at all. I was giving you an example. You know what an example is, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a slave too him because you keep bringing him into the subject even when he is no longer the president or is part of the executive equation. He can't hurt you anymore.
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think the constitution has many flaws, and is OK at best. It is certainly a good starting point...

I was bringing him up as an example and only in that context.

Of course he can't hurt anybody any more, but the world is still living with his legacy so he is still relevent. I can certainly understand you trying to sweep his presidential tenure under the carpet. I would too, but there's no carpet in the world that could hide the worst US president in history...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was constructed as near perfect as you can get, has it been abused yes it has by Americans who think like you do. But of course a subject would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a slave to Bush at all. I was giving you an example. You know what an example is, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a slave too him because you keep bringing him into the subject even when he is no longer the president or is part of the executive equation. He can't hurt you anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think the constitution has many flaws, and is OK at best. It is certainly a good starting point...
> 
> I was bringing him up as an example and only in that context.
> 
> Of course he can't hurt anybody any more, but the world is still living with his legacy so he is still relevent. I can certainly understand you trying to sweep his presidential tenure under the carpet. I would too, but there's no carpet in the world that could hide the worst US president in history...
Click to expand...




> I disagree. I think the constitution has many flaws, and is OK at best. It is certainly a good starting point



I don't give a fuck if you think it's flawed or not. I think your constitution is flawed. But I don't give a shit about it either, what happens to you or your country is of little importance too me I really don't give a fuck.



> Of course he can't hurt anybody any more, but the world is still living with his legacy so he is still relevent. I can certainly understand you trying to sweep his presidential tenure under the carpet. I would too, but there's no carpet in the world that could hide the worst US president in history


obama is continuing his legacy 10 times over. Who's sweeping what he did under the carpet? I see it everyday obama remains as president the bush 3rd term. obama has passed Carter and wilson  as the  worse president.

Worlds worst President? The worlds worst president? Are you joking?


----------



## ecinicola

Nugent will survive, and he will still do good in other things./   I agree with his comments.  I think what he said should be an eye opener to those who still cling to this failure in our white house.


----------



## ecinicola

"The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of
entrusting a man like him with the presidency. It will be easier to
limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the
necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate
willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much
deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of
what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to
the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic
can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less
likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their
president."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are being disingenuous. Your fellow kin from duelling banjo country may fall for you simplistic bullshit, but you gotta bring your A game to the table.
> 
> It matters not where she said it. Ditto the Mouth from Detroit. It was what she said that pissed off the whackjobs, ditto what the talentless wonder from Detroit said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you foreigner you don't know me nor can you say what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't but you can? Shut up
Click to expand...


No I will not you can remove yourself and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Dr Grump

ecinicola said:


> "The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of
> entrusting a man like him with the presidency. It will be easier to
> limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the
> necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate
> willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much
> deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of
> what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to
> the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic
> can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less
> likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their
> president."



I always said that if the US could survive Bush, it can survive anything. Obama is a pimple on the arse of a gnat compared to the boil on the arse of an elephant that was the Bush presidency.

Is Obama great? Far from it. But until you overhaul your political system you are destined to have mediocrity in the WH and congress. When you have people in office who represent the people with the biggest cheque books, then you are just asking for trouble...


----------



## Dr Grump

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.
> 
> Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love meltdowns....
Click to expand...


I don't. Feel sorry for him....


----------



## tinydancer

I'm, shaming men whoo hooo.  Yeaj I love the ausse men I tfhink they rock,

For crying out loud these aussie men are gold.


----------



## Dr Grump

tinydancer said:


> I'm, shaming men whoo hooo.  Yeaj I love the ausse men I tfhink they rock,
> 
> For crying out loud these aussie men are gold.



?


----------



## Old Rocks

ecinicola said:


> "The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of
> entrusting a man like him with the presidency. It will be easier to
> limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the
> necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate
> willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much
> deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of
> what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to
> the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic
> can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less
> likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their
> president."



And the GOP solution is obvious. Disenfranchise as many Americans as possible.


----------



## tinydancer

sorry the men rock

Ausie men are goreous. omg they are awesome


----------



## Liability

tiny:

I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you have been posting while intoxicated.

What are ya drinking?


----------



## Dr Grump

Liability said:


> tiny:
> 
> I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you have been posting while intoxicated.
> 
> What are ya drinking?



Yuppers....or smoking.....


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> tiny:
> 
> I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you have been posting while intoxicated.
> 
> What are ya drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppers....or smoking.....
Click to expand...


Or pill popping.

Or needles?

Or sniffing.

or possibly hash brownies?

Tiny tiny tiny.

I do hope it's booze.

I'm leaning toward a Scotch, myself.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Mmm. Scotch.


----------



## tinydancer

Liability said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> tiny:
> 
> I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you have been posting while intoxicated.
> 
> What are ya drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppers....or smoking.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or pill popping.
> 
> Or needles?
> 
> Or sniffing.
> 
> or possibly hash brownies?
> 
> Tiny tiny tiny.
> 
> I do hope it's booze.
> 
> I'm leaning toward a Scotch, myself.
Click to expand...

''whoa geeze. 

Just back in.

Hell's bells. just back in.

Dr. Smirnoff sir.  I could never get scotch. And not like I didn't try.  Seriously I could never do it.


Oh by the way PWI mostly vodka and you?


----------



## tinydancer

Liability said:


> tiny:
> 
> I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you have been posting while intoxicated.
> 
> What are ya drinking?



Life is grand darlin

I know this world. It's fun to me. I love it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better back up there sport.
> I said I have no issues with what they said. But I have issues with where they made there comment. So tell another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking liar. Here's your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is my stance of saying I have no issue with what she said but I have an issue with where she said it being hypocritical? You are a fucking piece of lying shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you agree with ted because its a stance you yourself have.
> Yet with the dixie chick I bet you disagree with her...seeing how you called her a bitch and all.
> 
> So to recap..antiobama ok! Antibush not ok.....or hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.
Click to expand...


The comment Nugent made about Obama sucking on his machine gun, yeah, it WAS said while he was still a senator who was seeking the presidency.

However......................

If Nugent hadn't said "if Obama is re-elected, by this time next year I'll be either dead or in jail" (which is a direct threat to him being re-elected) only a few days ago, the Secret Service wouldn't have visited him.

So............to recap as a previous poster has already stated (and whom I quoted) anti-Obama is okay, but to say anything about Bush Jr. is not.

By the way Little Rebecca, you rarely EVER post links to back up your bullshit, and when you do, it's blogs from right wing sites who are giving their OPINIONS on some cherry picked "facts".

You are neither smart, nor do you think for yourself ya retarded plumber who is mostly crack.  Why do I say that?  Because you're a walking sphincter with teeth and eyeballs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm, shaming men whoo hooo.  Yeaj I love the ausse men I tfhink they rock,
> 
> For crying out loud these aussie men are gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i swear sometimes she is a bot.
Click to expand...

So says the idiot with the transformer Icon as an avatar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no. I do know you. You have posted on this messageboard many times. It is quite easy to see what you mean.
> 
> Trust me, your posts aren't rocket science. They're more akin to Sesame St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love meltdowns....
Click to expand...


Are you having one?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post maybe a kin to Sesame St in your elitist opinion but I am a much better man than you will ever be allowed. You don't know me nor will you ever know me. I unlike you say what I mean There is nothing  disingenuous about me.
> Trust a son of a bitch like you?  Is that a god damn joke? I wouldn't trust your fucking punk ass if I kept both eyes on you 24-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love meltdowns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. Feel sorry for him....
Click to expand...

Like wise I don't feel sorry for you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you agree with ted because its a stance you yourself have.
> Yet with the dixie chick I bet you disagree with her...seeing how you called her a bitch and all.
> 
> So to recap..antiobama ok! Antibush not ok.....or hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


How in the fuck is that attacking obama you fucking drama queen? There was no threat to obama. Damn were you dropped on your head at birth?


----------



## kidrocks

Woo hoo!

Kiss Obama's ass Ted Nugent, you rabid nut-case loser! Thank you US Army!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love meltdowns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Feel sorry for him....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry no dice. I have no pity for uneducated hacks.
Click to expand...


You're having a bad day aren't you? Why are you attacking yourself?


----------



## Sarah G

Don't you think Nugent has gone past his 15 minutes of fame yet again?  The man is a dolt.

Shut up about him already, he doesn't deserve anymore attention.

My goodness, Republicans and their dumb hick heros are ignorant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you agree with ted because its a stance you yourself have.
> Yet with the dixie chick I bet you disagree with her...seeing how you called her a bitch and all.
> 
> So to recap..antiobama ok! Antibush not ok.....or hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The comment Nugent made about Obama sucking on his machine gun, yeah, it WAS said while he was still a senator who was seeking the presidency.
> 
> However......................
> 
> If Nugent hadn't said "if Obama is re-elected, by this time next year I'll be either dead or in jail" (which is a direct threat to him being re-elected) only a few days ago, the Secret Service wouldn't have visited him.
> 
> So............to recap as a previous poster has already stated (and whom I quoted) anti-Obama is okay, but to say anything about Bush Jr. is not.
> 
> By the way Little Rebecca, you rarely EVER post links to back up your bullshit, and when you do, it's blogs from right wing sites who are giving their OPINIONS on some cherry picked "facts".
> 
> You are neither smart, nor do you think for yourself ya retarded plumber who is mostly crack.  Why do I say that?  Because you're a walking sphincter with teeth and eyeballs.
Click to expand...



Why are there so many drama queens in this world?

If obama is re-elected I will either be dead or in Jail is not I repeat is not attacking obama.
It's a line in the sand comment.
I bet you have a problem with the quote "Give me liberty or give me death"
I bet you really get a Butt Hurt feeling when you here the quote "The Tree of Liberty from time too time must be refreshed with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants."


----------



## kidrocks

> Nugent Ousted From Concert: Liberty Takes Another on the Chin-Again




Who better to deliver that blow on the chin than the US Army itself? Good form United States Army!


----------



## Sallow

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you agree with ted because its a stance you yourself have.
> Yet with the dixie chick I bet you disagree with her...seeing how you called her a bitch and all.
> 
> So to recap..antiobama ok! Antibush not ok.....or hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.

Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted wasn't attacking obama hell obama was not even President when he made the comment obama was a junior senator. Ted's comment was a line in the sand maingies comment as I said have no issues  with, but the issue I have is where she said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.
> 
> Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.
Click to expand...

So, folks who have a relationship with a 17 year old are now pedophiles?

Hysterical hyperbole.


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.
> 
> Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, folks who have a relationship with a 17 year old are now pedophiles?
> 
> Hysterical hyperbole.
Click to expand...

If he is currently having a relationship with a 17 year old, then yes - he's a pedophile.


----------



## Truthmatters

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


Dixie Chicks


----------



## Full-Auto

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.
> 
> Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.
> 
> 
> 
> So, folks who have a relationship with a 17 year old are now pedophiles?
> 
> Hysterical hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he is currently having a relationship with a 17 year old, then yes - he's a pedophile.
Click to expand...


We understand you are incredibly stupid.  But you might want to look up the definition.


----------



## Truthmatters

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.
> 
> Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, folks who have a relationship with a 17 year old are now pedophiles?
> 
> Hysterical hyperbole.
Click to expand...


I wouldnt let my teen date this creep.

a 17 year old is not an adult legally


----------



## Full-Auto

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck is that attacking obama you fucking drama queen? There was no threat to obama. Damn were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess the secret service disagrees with you and decided to pay him a visit. Thank god you have no power.
Click to expand...


Yes they did....And?  it was just hurt feelings?  Awe poor kid............


----------



## Truthmatters

why did the right  Cheer trashing the Dixie Chicks?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst of what he said. He talked about going on to the battle field and cutting off their heads.
> 
> Ted is a major hypocrite and pedophile who crapped and pissed his pants to avoid 'Nam.
> 
> 
> 
> So, folks who have a relationship with a 17 year old are now pedophiles?
> 
> Hysterical hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt let my teen date this creep.
> 
> a 17 year old is not an adult legally
Click to expand...


Depends on the state, age of consent varies from 15 to 18 years of age.


----------



## BlindBoo

Hey Ted and all you pseudo-conz, call the Dixie Chicks, I'm sure they'll be happy to lend you a sholder to cry on.


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks
Click to expand...

 
Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.

Get it straight.


----------



## BlindBoo

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.
> 
> Get it straight.
Click to expand...


Right, except on the radio......

Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BlindBoo said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.
> 
> Get it straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, except on the radio......
> 
> Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal
Click to expand...


No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love meltdowns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
Click to expand...

Yes I believe you are.


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.
> 
> Get it straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, except on the radio......
> 
> Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
Click to expand...

 All it means is that you don't get exposure on that station.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....you are lying now....Ted Nugent Declares 'I Will Either Be Dead or in Jail' if Obama Is Re-elected - Speakeasy - WSJ
> 
> whoops guess he did, so i guess the Secret service should come visiting you huh?
> *The musician went on to say: If Barack Obama becomes the president in November, again, I will be either be dead or in jail by this time next year.*
> 
> so go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck is that attacking obama you fucking drama queen? There was no threat to obama. Damn were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess the secret service disagrees with you and decided to pay him a visit. Thank god you have no power.
Click to expand...


It's still not a threat to obama.
Did Ted say he was going to shoot or harm obama?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry no dice. I have no pity for uneducated hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're having a bad day aren't you? Why are you attacking yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a child arent you?
Click to expand...


I'm not the one with the transformer avatar. kiddo


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comment Nugent made about Obama sucking on his machine gun, yeah, it WAS said while he was still a senator who was seeking the presidency.
> 
> However......................
> 
> If Nugent hadn't said "if Obama is re-elected, by this time next year I'll be either dead or in jail" (which is a direct threat to him being re-elected) only a few days ago, the Secret Service wouldn't have visited him.
> 
> So............to recap as a previous poster has already stated (and whom I quoted) anti-Obama is okay, but to say anything about Bush Jr. is not.
> 
> By the way Little Rebecca, you rarely EVER post links to back up your bullshit, and when you do, it's blogs from right wing sites who are giving their OPINIONS on some cherry picked "facts".
> 
> You are neither smart, nor do you think for yourself ya retarded plumber who is mostly crack.  Why do I say that?  Because you're a walking sphincter with teeth and eyeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many drama queens in this world?
> 
> If obama is re-elected I will either be dead or in Jail is not I repeat is not attacking obama.
> It's a line in the sand comment.
> I bet you have a problem with the quote "Give me liberty or give me death"
> I bet you really get a Butt Hurt feeling when you here the quote "The Tree of Liberty from time too time must be refreshed with the blood of Patriots and Tyrants."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i said anti-obama a-ok! fucking loser
Click to expand...

I'm am anti tyrannical government. Like the one we have had since Bush. and the one we have now.


----------



## Mustang

Truthmatters said:


> why did the right  Cheer trashing the Dixie Chicks?



Trashing?  The Dixie Chicks got a lot of death threats.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie Chicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.
> 
> Get it straight.
Click to expand...


It's those little things that hyper bowl dumb asses seem to over look.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said anti-obama a-ok! fucking loser
> 
> 
> 
> I'm am anti tyrannical government. Like the one we have had since Bush. and the one we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah just a loser with a keyboard.
Click to expand...


alright little balls with the transformer avatar. so you're butt hurt now? I DON'T GIVE A FUCK.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I believe you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah, but keep trying..
Click to expand...


Nope I have you right where I want you, right at the point where you blow your transformer avatar top.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
> 
> 
> 
> All it means is that you don't get exposure on that station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you loose money.
Click to expand...


They still have concerts when no fan base.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, except on the radio......
> 
> Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All it means is that you don't get exposure on that station.
Click to expand...


That's exactly right They make their money at concerts. If they have enough Fans.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the secret service disagrees with you and decided to pay him a visit. Thank god you have no power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still not a threat to obama.
> Did Ted say he was going to shoot or harm obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you stupid or something? Dropped as a kid you fucking moron.
> If the SS has to come visit you because of something you said in regards to someone they protect, Then they see you as a threat.
> I know this concept is difficult for a bottom feeder like you,but please do try to rub your two brain cells together.
> 
> Dead or in jail is an implied threat. Had the SS not gone to his house and paid him a visit you would actually be correct. Seeing how they did, you wrong, again, in another thread.
Click to expand...


I dfon't give a fuck what the secert service did.

1. Did Ted say he was going to shoot obama?
2. Did Ted say he would harm obama?
threat/THret/
Noun:	
A statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not...: "the family has received death threats"
A menace of bodily harm, such as may restrain a person's freedom of action.


----------



## The Infidel

Lakhota said:


> Freedom of speech has consequences!  Rush Limbaugh is learning that.



Yep.... business couldnt be better.

Joke is on you


----------



## boilermaker55

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


My, My,My....isn't this your hallowed free market working at its best?
I get it. Because it goes against your core belief it is wrong.
Gotcha!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you loose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have concerts when no fan base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> limited exposure that radio can't give.
Click to expand...


Limited exposure? Horse shit. They still had concerts just not many fans at those concerts.


----------



## BlindBoo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid? Dixie Chicks weren't banned from playing anywhere...they offended thier fan base and were rejected BY the fans.
> 
> Get it straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, except on the radio......
> 
> Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
Click to expand...


LET MY MUSIC GO! (in your best Charlson Heston)

Seriously radio play = money.  

And I didn't get into the many Clear Channel Radio station  boycotts, DJ rants, and events organised against them.


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
> 
> 
> 
> All it means is that you don't get exposure on that station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly right They make their money at concerts. If they have enough Fans.
Click to expand...

And IF you piss off your fans?

*It's Over*

The Nuge Has millions...and THIS exposure has garnered him many more as an ambassador of Liberty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, except on the radio......
> 
> Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is losing money if the radio decides not to play your music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LET MY MUSIC GO! (in your best Charlson Heston)
> 
> Seriously radio play = money.
> 
> And I didn't get into the many Clear Channel Radio station  boycotts, DJ rants, and events organised against them.
Click to expand...


Seriously no it doesn't


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you stupid or something? Dropped as a kid you fucking moron.
> If the SS has to come visit you because of something you said in regards to someone they protect, Then they see you as a threat.
> I know this concept is difficult for a bottom feeder like you,but please do try to rub your two brain cells together.
> 
> Dead or in jail is an implied threat. Had the SS not gone to his house and paid him a visit you would actually be correct. Seeing how they did, you wrong, again, in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dfon't give a fuck what the secert service did.
> 
> 1. Did Ted say he was going to shoot obama?
> 2. Did Ted say he would harm obama?
> threat/THret/
> Noun:
> A statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not...: "the family has received death threats"
> A menace of bodily harm, such as may restrain a person's freedom of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so you deny evidence in order to think whatever you want. Got it.
> 
> I actually dont have the words for how retarded you are.
Click to expand...


A non answer is not a correct answer.

1. Did Ted say he was going to shoot obama?
2. Did Ted say he would harm obama?


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dfon't give a fuck what the secert service did.
> 
> 1. Did Ted say he was going to shoot obama?
> 2. Did Ted say he would harm obama?
> threat/THret/
> Noun:
> A statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not...: "the family has received death threats"
> A menace of bodily harm, such as may restrain a person's freedom of action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you deny evidence in order to think whatever you want. Got it.
> 
> I actually dont have the words for how retarded you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A non answer is not a correct answer.
> 
> 1. Did Ted say he was going to shoot obama?
> 2. Did Ted say he would harm obama?
Click to expand...

 
No, and NO. See plasma? Easy. If you'd payed attention? I was quite easy to answer.

Plasma? YOU just have to be an ASS. It's just in your psyche.


----------



## candycorn

The T said:


> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
Click to expand...


The market works.


----------



## The Infidel

Secret Service interviews Ted Nugent after Obama comments, says matter &#39;resolved&#39; | Fox News
_
"The Secret Service interview has been completed. The issue has been resolved. The Secret Service does not anticipate any further action"_


----------



## The T

candycorn said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nugent Ousted From Fort Knox Concert Line-Up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent has been booted from the line-up at an annual Fort Knox summer concert following his recent comments about President Barack Obama, a Fort Knox representative confirmed to The Blaze.
> 
> The decision to oust Nugent came after recent disparaging remarks made against the commander in chief, Ryan Brus of the Fort Knox public affairs office said.
> 
> Because the concert is taking place on a military installation, it would be a conflict of interest since the military has the obligation to be apolitical, he said.
> 
> Brus said they dont look at political or social views when booking performers but that Nugents comments about the commander in chief crossed the line.
> 
> Brus said Major General Jefforey Smith, commanding general at Fort Knox, made the final decision to cancel Nugents appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apolitical _my ass..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The market works.
Click to expand...

As IF YOU know market to begin with _commrade._


----------

